# Do you racially profile pax? Why? or why not?



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked about this, that and other thing in regards to driving U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to side step them) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.

Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?



#1husler said:


> So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked my driver about this, that and other thing in regards to hustling U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to sniff them out, then decline/cancel) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names,....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.
> 
> Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Not going to say that I RACIALLY profile, but I definitely profile, if you call making a quick visual assessment and go/no go decision about the individual who is about to sit two feet behind you in a dark car "profiling." And since past experiences matter, it's worth noting that ALL my bad experiences with pax in the past 6 months have been with people named Lakeisha, Shayron, Precious, or Dasha.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I think location is more important. I've picked up a Shanté and a Keisha before. Both from the Microsoft HQ campus. Specifically from the Executive Business Conference Center. Would the name make a difference if the pick up was from a high end establishment?

On the flip side were parts of town I avoided like the plague regardless of the name.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

#1husler said:


> So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked about this, that and other thing in regards to driving U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to side step them) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.
> 
> Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?


Nothing good, comes from the 'hood!



Cvillegordo said:


> Not going to say that I RACIALLY profile, but I definitely profile, if you call making a quick visual assessment and go/no go decision about the individual who is about to sit two feet behind you in a dark car "profiling." And since past experiences matter, it's worth noting that ALL my bad experiences with pax in the past 6 months have been with people named Lakeisha, Shayron, Precious, or Dasha.


Ditto!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've never turned down a ride because of the pax's race.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Coachman said:


> I've never turned down a ride because of the pax's race.


BS! &#128563;


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I stay away from high-crime areas, regardless of color.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

For the most part, no. Paxholes come in all shapes and colors. 

As a matter of practicality though, I put up with more BS from minorities. If I pulled up on a white male and he was rude to me like he says "why you late dude?" and he had 30 tons of groceries, I'd cancel. If it was a Black dude, I'd just brace myself for the 1 star and take him anyways. I can absorb a lot of 1 star ratings, but I figure it won't take many "he cancelled on me because he's a racist" complaints to get to deactivation station.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> I stay away from high-crime areas, regardless of color.


BS! &#128523;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> For the most part, no. Paxholes come in all shapes and colors.
> 
> As a matter of practicality though, I put up with more BS from minorities. If I pulled up on a white male and he was rude to me like he says "why you late dude?" and he had 30 tons of groceries, I'd cancel. If it was a Black dude, I'd just brace myself for the 1 star and take him anyways. I can absorb a lot of 1 star ratings, but I figure it won't take many "he cancelled on me because he's a racist" complaints to get to deactivation station.


My 4 worst rides were all Caucasian.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Lyft is a racist taxi driver's dream as now they don't even have to look out the window to see if it's a black person before driving off. They can just look at the picture and go nope. I'm sure black drivers do the same thing sometimes and go "I ain't picking up his white ass" or whatever. Those are extremes, but extremes exist certainly.

As for myself I always kind of knew what stereotypes or mannerisms I'd get from certain names or pictures. Some general stuff I remember.


Anyone named Brett or Ryan was almost always a white dude. 

Black people names usually gave you...black people lol

Spanish names usually gave you...hispanics or Filipinos/as. A name like Reah Lou or Mary Ann usually Filipina girl

If you see Chinese characters you're probably picking people up at the Asian market

If you see a name like Chandra or Prakash, get ready for a strong accent

Night time drunk white dudes. It's basically a 50/50 whether they're just going to be hilarious or nearly dangerous. 

Night time drunk white girls. If you get a party of drunk white girls filling the car, 70 percent chance the one behind you is giving you a shoulder massage most of the ride. If you want a number these are the easiest ones.

Either black people hold their liquor better or I just never got many real turned up black people. The few occasions were usually a black dude and they were usually pretty cool

If you're on Lyft and see an Asian girl, these are pretty much other white girls especially if drunk. Often have a white boyfriend

Ahmed or Mohamed could be almost any dude

Female French name was usually African girl. Can get almost anything from them personality wise




Usually didn't deny anyone on name or picture alone unless it was like 10 o clock at night on an early weekday. After that certain people are basically just round trip cigarette/liquor run rides.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Gtown Driver said:


> If you see Chinese characters you're probably picking people up at the Asian market


&#128528;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I did a poll a while ago to ask this question. 73 UPers responded; 30% said that they do racially profile.

https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/racial-profiling-of-lyft-pax-from-their-photo.344897/


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> I stay away from high-crime areas, regardless of color.


You see when race is in an issue it always a no win situation to discuss it. I've felt this way for years. If someone can tell me a neighborhood that is 90 percent white that they feel unsafe in, I'm all ears.
Statistics will easily show that the "high crime areas" are nearly 100% black and Hispanic. If someone can disprove that. Show me.
I choose NOT to drive in "high crime" areas. I'm not aware of any that do not fit the above description.
I profile based on neighborhood. Not necessarily the people requesting rides. Most of them are trying to get to their jobs. I do not feel safe driving in my locked car. So obviously I don't want to stop and open my doors. The act of stopping increases your chances of danger exponentially.
Am I racist?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> My 4 worst rides were all Caucasian.


Same


----------



## haveacow (Feb 10, 2021)

i geographically & financially profile
dont care what color they are, dont care if their going to a crack house, meth den, brothel, dont care if the fornicate, smoke, drink shoot up back there

just leave it how you left it & live 30+ miles away from the airport with that as the destination on xl tier and youll get a ride

anything else is an illegal wage and they getting profiled/cancelled/ignored


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

#1husler said:


> So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked about this, that and other thing in regards to driving U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to side step them) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.
> 
> Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?


If you are a tip chaser it would be smart to profile your customers. It is just a fact of life that Blacks are extremely poor tippers.
This just isn't for rideshare. Ask any bartender,waiter or waitress. I spent several years as a pizza driver. 70% of blacks didn't tip for pizza delivery. One reason I quit delivering was because I was starting to hate. I didn't want to feel like that every day.
If you are in any business where you depend on tips for a living you had better choose the area you work.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> My 4 worst rides were all Caucasian.


So what about your worst rides, #5-10?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I did once, and it haunts me to this day. My excuse was, I was tired, it was the last ride of an all-nighter. I should have gone home, I was going home, but I was tempted by a final ping nearby. 

As I sometimes do, I was listening to some Broadway Musical music. (don't judge) I never leave that on during rides with Pax because I don't intentionally want a one star. 

This early morning pick up, I forgot to change the music in time. Pax was toes on the curb headed to work. When he got in the car I said hi, and then thought, "shit I need to change this music." Since he was African American I hit my R&B channel. It was a bit of a mistake because the music was very, um 🤔 how should we say it, just very inappropriate. 

Because I was tired I wasn't my chatty friendly self. Later I got a one star and a professionalism nasty-gram from Ubes. I totally deserved it. I wish I could apologise to the guy. I should have changed the music again. Shoulda coulda woulda. 

(The only reason I even had the R&B channel was from a really funny drug dealer I took to a party a few nights before who said my music was too white.)

No, I don't racially profile. I age profile with my music though. If I'm taking a gran or gramps, they'll get easy listening and I'll drive slower.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Not going to say that I RACIALLY profile, but I definitely profile, if you call making a quick visual assessment and go/no go decision about the individual who is about to sit two feet behind you in a dark car "profiling." And since past experiences matter, it's worth noting that ALL my bad experiences with pax in the past 6 months have been with people named Lakeisha, Shayron, Precious, or Dasha.


Most of my bad rides have come from white women, I have had many black passengers but not so many African Americans, Island blacks in South Florida...................

I have had bad rides with just about every group with 5000 rides and almost 5 years, but mainly white women have been the worst.

When things get back to kind of normal I will only work airport in the morning probably do just one ride unless very short and do food delivery after that. I really would rather not have anyone in my SUV anymore but one ride out of the airport might be ok.

One of my last problem women was in a apartment complex, riders usually know this and certainly drivers know this, for me half the time the pin was pretty good and half the address pretty good when picking someone up, sometimes both off. You learn to use your gut instinct and look for people. So here I am just got there and I am where the pin is now looking for passenger, I see this big fat white lady very dressed up in a business suit around 50 yards ahead of me, I wave and start pulling forward to her, she starts going off on me flailing her arms and running her mouth, I can't hear her but I know it isn't good, I start getting mad of course, only one way out and it's behind me, so I slowly drive by her and give her the little bye bye wave she looks at me with shit eating stare, so now I have to turn around and I give her the bye bye wave again and cancel job and leave.

This is a problem with a lot of US women, she is probably an Affirmative Action blunder who got her big position just because she is female and now too dam good for everyone, FU walk crazy biach.............


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

My harshest ratings and worst experiences overall have been from Indians and far east people. Not that I adjust my driving or behavior based on that (I pick up everyone) that's just the way it's been for me, purely anecdotally. My highest tips have almost always been from black dudes. My best ratings and compliments from white girls. 

I don't usually (consciously) separate things based on demographic, but I think over time our brains create patterns whether we mean for them to or not. 

Either way I stay friendly and keep my own tunes playing regardless of what I think they may like. My music taste is totally perfect and it would be sacrilegious to mess with it. I should put that in my Uber profile.


----------



## mama2bebes (Aug 28, 2020)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> If you are a tip chaser it would be smart to profile your customers. It is just a fact of life that Blacks are extremely poor tippers.
> This just isn't for rideshare. Ask any bartender,waiter or waitress. I spent several years as a pizza driver. 70% of blacks didn't tip for pizza delivery. One reason I quit delivering was because I was starting to hate. I didn't want to feel like that every day.
> If you are in any business where you depend on tips for a living you had better choose the area you work.


Your so-called facts are wrong. I don't rideshare, I deliver food. I've gotten great tips from black people. I've got great tips from delivering to the "hood". Perhaps they just didn't like you??


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I've never turned down a ride because of the pax's race.


I don't either. I just go pick them up and take them where they want to go. Haven't had a serious issue (knock on wood) in over 900 trips. (Disclaimer: I haven't driven since the end of February 2020.)


----------



## Midnightrambler (Jan 27, 2020)

kdyrpr said:


> I profile based on neighborhood. Not necessarily the people requesting rides.


That's me too. I've never denied a ride based on a person's color. But I now avoid the 'hood like the plague. I don't need the stress wondering if that next person will be a smelly hood rat with attitude or just a decent person who needs to get to work. Working the good neighborhoods, more than 9 out of 10 people are easy pleasant rides. The stress rides are few and far between.



UbaBrah said:


> Either way I stay friendly and keep my own tunes playing regardless of what I think they may like. My music taste is totally perfect and it would be sacrilegious to mess with it.


Ditto. My car, my music. And not one person has ever asked me to change the music. I have a playlist of about 500 songs on Spotify, consisting mostly of 70's medium tempo classic rock, soul, and R&B, with a few other things thrown in. I do, however, get lots of compliments on my music.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I have to laugh every time people here talk about avoiding something like the plague.

It turns out that humans aren't very good at that, if they're not afraid of the consequences.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Only thing we have is a name. We act upon names to help gauge if the pickup is going to be a hassle or not. 

Can't help if some names just scream cancel. 

Ain't that right Karen, shawquefa, Starr, Fattama, and let us not forget about mitsy.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

mama2bebes said:


> Your so-called facts are wrong. I don't rideshare, I deliver food. I've gotten great tips from black people. I've got great tips from delivering to the "hood". Perhaps they just didn't like you??


I was talking percentage. I never said I never got tips or really good tips from blacks. So I guess you're saying black folks don't like me but 95% of whites do? Try again.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> Night time drunk white girls. If you get a party of drunk white girls filling the car, 70 percent chance the one behind you is giving you a shoulder massage most of the ride. If you want a number these are the easiest ones.


Wow you must be a stud. No one has ever tried to give me a shoulder massage except dudes from the gay bar. And I have probably done thousands of drunk white girl rides.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

mama2bebes said:


> Your so-called facts are wrong. I don't rideshare, I deliver food. I've gotten great tips from black people. I've got great tips from delivering to the "hood". Perhaps they just didn't like you??














UbaBrah said:


> My harshest ratings and worst experiences overall have been from Indians and far east people. Not that I adjust my driving or behavior based on that (I pick up everyone) that's just the way it's been for me, purely anecdotally. My highest tips have almost always been from black dudes. My best ratings and compliments from white girls.
> 
> I don't usually (consciously) separate things based on demographic, but I think over time our brains create patterns whether we mean for them to or not.
> 
> Either way I stay friendly and keep my own tunes playing regardless of what I think they may like. My music taste is totally perfect and it would be sacrilegious to mess with it. I should put that in my Uber profile.


I think I got one tip in 5000 rides from black dudes as you put it, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I think location is more important. I've picked up a Shanté and a Keisha before. Both from the Microsoft HQ campus.


I once had an "adding new Lyft ride to queue" that I did not have a chance to check. I drop this customer at an office building downtown. As she is disembarking, this guy from the next office building steps out into the street, looks at my car, then runs up to it as he waves his telephone.

"Are you @Another Uber Driver?"
"Yes."
"I'm Donntay, I'm your next customer."
"Let me see, here, let me complete out this lady's trip."

I completed out my first trip and what should pop up onto the screen but "Donntay"? Usually, I look at the upcoming trip, but, in this case, that was not going to work. This is a black guy with an expensive hair cut, Warby-Parker glasses, a pressed shirt, tie and pressed pants. He had a leather portfolio under his arm.

"I'm not going to Southeast or P.G. County."

Deliberately, I turn my telephone away and say:

"Let me guess, 4850 or 4849 Connecticut?"
"Close"
"4831 36, or 48-something........that other one next to it but I forget its address, now.?"
"Close"
"Then it has to be 3511 or 3515 Davenport."
"3515...............How did you know?"
"Let me guess: you are a lawyer, accountant, lobbyist, or...........possibly, you just finished your residency or got out of dental school."
"DAMN!................lawyer..............how did you know?"
"I know my business, Sir. Over the past few years, a large number of African-American professionals have moved to that part of Connecticut Avenue; from the Van Ness Area to Connecticut Heights (the group of apartments in which my customer lived).As I am sure that you know, that is a pretty nice neighbourhood. If you can afford to live there, why should you not?"
"I know. everybody thinks we're supposed to live in Southeast or P.G. County. Yes, there are many black professionals who live there, but, some of us just like Connecticut Avenue better."
"..........and as they are paying you the same thing as anyone else in that firm who does similar work and has the same credentials, if those people can live on Connecticut Avenue, why should you not live there?"

Washington does have a large number of black professionals and high level government workers.



Gtown Driver said:


> Lyft is a racist taxi driver's dream as now they don't even have to look out the window to see if it's a black person before driving off. They can just look at the picture and go nope. I'm sure black drivers do the same thing sometimes and go "I ain't picking up his white ass" or whatever. Those are extremes, but extremes exist certainly.


On Lyft, you can see the destination before you get the job, if you handle it "right". Some drivers will stop as soon as the application allows them to "arrive" and check the destination. If they do not like it, they cancel. You must use this option sparingly, as Lyft tends to take a more dim view of cancel-after-accept than does Uber. I will cancel at certain times of the day, epecially during inclement weather, for certain destinations.

Initially, Uber showed you a name when it offered the ping. Shortly before one of those "studies" emerged, Uber stopped showing the name. A couple of people at Uber, at the time, informed me that it was because of a high decline rate for names like "Laquisha" or "Deonndray". Uber was afraid of getting sued.



Gtown Driver said:


> If you see a name like Chandra or Prakash, get ready for a strong accent


There are many black American women named "Chandra".



Gtown Driver said:


> Ahmed or Mohamed could be almost any dude


You could get anything from a thick accent to a guy who was totally "American". The latter often were first generation Americans. You find similar for East Indian or Pakistani people.



Gtown Driver said:


> Female French name was usually African girl. Can get almost anything from them personality wise


If you get one from Francophone Africa, often they are yakking on the telephone in French as they board. When they finish, often I will say something to them in French. They are taken aback by it probably for three reasons: they wonder how much I understood their conversation; they are not familiar with the Cajun dialect and, as a result, they are a bit put off by my failure to use the polite form of address, as both the Cajun and Québecois dialects rarely use it, even for people with whom you are not acquainted.

There are other expressions that many speakers of _français métropolitain_ can take wrong. One lady actually called me on my use of the familiar form of address. I started my reply with "_Je m'excuse, mademoisalle..............."_. She took that wrong, as well, as she took it to mean "I excuse myself, Ma'am...."; in short, I was presuming her pardon rather than asking for it. It does not have that connotation either in Louisiana or Canada. (and no, that "a" in _mademois*a*lle_ is not a typographical error. In Canada and Louisiana, the "e" is often pronounced as an "a", thus often written that way.). Once I explained some of the differences, she did understand. She was aware that they spoke French in Louisiana, but never had heard a Cajun's speaking French. She had heard the Canadian dialect once or twice and knew that it was different from _français métropolitain_.



Gtown Driver said:


> After that certain people are basically just round trip cigarette/liquor run rides.


I decline the brew or butt runs mostly because you get paid next-to-nothing for waiting and ZERO for the flip flop. ZERO tip is also the usual for those.



franksoprano said:


> but mainly white women have been the worst.


People call them "Karen" for a reason.



Trafficat said:


> it won't take many "he cancelled on me because he's a racist" complaints to get to deactivation station.


Two or three drivers on these boards have complained about de-activation for a "Cancel-Rider did not show up.". The rider who did not show up was a minority and submitted a complaint for discrimination. Of course, in a typical knee-jerk reaction, Uber de-activated the driver no questions asked. One driver did make it back from the dead, as far as I know. In his case, the customer opened his back door just as he was pressing the CANCEL button. Once he had done that, he could not haul the customer. This driver stated that it took some persistence, but, Uber
did re-instate him with a _very_ stern warning. The other two or three never followed up on their tales of woe.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I once had an "adding new Lyft ride to queue" that I did not have a chance to check. I drop this customer at an office building downtown. As she is disembarking, this guy from the next office building steps out into the street, looks at my car, then runs up to it as he waves his telephone.
> 
> "Are you @Another Uber Driver?"
> "Yes."
> ...


When I drove, the number one place I, and most other drivers avoided is a place called Everett. (TweakersVille.) Meth and the opioid epidemic has hit this city hard. It's very common for a tweaker to try and book an Uber with a paid debit card and paid phone to go try and score. I've had a lady try and get me to go down an alley behind a closed business once, to meet a "friend" for a minute.

This is Everett.

_"The 5 largest ethnic groups in Everett, WA are White (Non-Hispanic) (63.5%), White (Hispanic) (9.95%), Asian (Non-Hispanic) (9.08%), Two+ (Non-Hispanic) (5.26%), and Black or African American (Non-Hispanic) (4.41%). NaNk% of the people in Everett, WA speak a non-English language, and 89.7% are U.S. citizens."

https://datausa.io/profile/geo/ever...st ethnic groups,and 89.7% are U.S. citizens._
[HEADING=2]Everett man behind 'Welcome to Tweakerville' sign sets up 'Tweakerville USA' live stream[/HEADING]
https://komonews.com/news/local/man...ille-sign-sets-up-tweakerville-live-steam-cam


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> For the most part, no. Paxholes come in all shapes and colors.
> 
> As a matter of practicality though, I put up with more BS from minorities. If I pulled up on a white male and he was rude to me like he says "why you late dude?" and he had 30 tons of groceries, I'd cancel. If it was a Black dude, I'd just brace myself for the 1 star and take him anyways. I can absorb a lot of 1 star ratings, but I figure it won't take many "he cancelled on me because he's a racist" complaints to get to deactivation station.


Oh man, I've gotten one of these bogus complaints (didnt/dont even know the pax's race), was temporarily suspended...got a confrontational call from Lyft rep "warning" me "not to do it again".


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

When I see those names I know my car is going to smell like India,China,or Arab food smell and that smell can be pretty potent.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I once had an "adding new Lyft ride to queue" that I did not have a chance to check. I drop this customer at an office building downtown. As she is disembarking, this guy from the next office building steps out into the street, looks at my car, then runs up to it as he waves his telephone.
> 
> "Are you @Another Uber Driver?"
> "Yes."
> ...


I'm one driver who "came back from the dead" after a fraudulent claim like this.... but only after receiving a tongue lashing from a Lyft rep of color (who introduced himself as Desmond).


----------



## Lone wolf hunting (Aug 19, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Not going to say that I RACIALLY profile, but I definitely profile, if you call making a quick visual assessment and go/no go decision about the individual who is about to sit two feet behind you in a dark car "profiling." And since past experiences matter, it's worth noting that ALL my bad experiences with pax in the past 6 months have been with people named Lakeisha, Shayron, Precious, or Dasha.


Don't forget Dashan, Tyrone and Luda. No thugs in my car. 90% of those dudes are cool but the 10% that aren't need psychiatric help that I'm not equipped to provide. Don't service certain neighborhoods and that's just being smart. Not racist.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I have to laugh every time people here talk about avoiding something like the plague.
> 
> It turns out that humans aren't very good at that, if they're not afraid of the consequences.


and dont like masks!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Everett. (TweakersVille.) Meth and the opioid epidemic has hit this city hard. It's very common for a tweaker to try and book an Uber with a paid debit card and paid phone to go try and score. I've had a lady try and get me to go down an alley behind a closed business once, to meet a "friend" for a minute.


At one time, the area around my cab company (Logan Circle and Shaw) had several markets for skag, bam and crack. You used to see a cab from the suburbs pull up on one side of the cab company. This white guy would get out; the driver would wait; the passenger never returned. There was this one in particular who was doing it every day. There was this one day when I was in front of the office talking to this Ghanaian driver. He was built like a fullback. I saw the suburban cab as it was coming down the street and slowing. Quickly, I told the Ghanaian driver what was what. I went to the driver's side while the Ghanaian went to the right back door.

I yelled at the driver:
"Hit your door locks, NOW!"

The driver did. i told him what was what and not to let the guy out of the cab until he paid. The guy in the back started to pitch a hissy and kept telling us to mind our own business. I yelled back at him that we were cab drivers and were tired of seeing druggies like him screw over a driver, even if he was from the suburbs. The Ghanaian kept yelling at the passenger "PAY HIM! PAY YOUR DRIVER! PAY HIM NOW!". The guy did pay, so we backed away from the car, The passenger got out and stomped down the street calling us all sorts of vulgar names. The driver thanked us. We expressed surprise that his dispatchers did not put out a warning about this guy. He mentioned that he had picked up the guy at a METRO station taxi stand. We guessed that this must have been this farebeat's _modus operandi_. If he had called, by that time, this particular company was on computer assist (voice, but with a computer), thus a record of his calling and bolting would have been there.

My company did not have computers at the time, but, if there were habitual miscreants who walked up to cabs on the stands, we were made aware of it quickly and put out warnings for several days. They were effective, as drivers did report that the miscreant not only could not get a ride from anyone on the stand, he had to walk a couple of blocks and around the corner to hail a cab. If he tried to do it at the stand or up or down the street, the guys second, third or fourth out on the stand used to get out an tell drivers not to accept him. If he went down the street, we looked for the cab that had picked up the miscreant and stopped them and told them to get some front money.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> I think I got one tip in 5000 rides from black dudes as you put it, what am I doing wrong?


Idk Frank, I fear you may be old and crotchety to the point of being beyond my help. How's your cookie game? I take payment in Oreos. Double Stuf, to be clear.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

By the far the worse rides I get, in my market, come from our university campus...where the college kids typically dish out the lowest paying/less profitable rides (rarely tip), the longest wait times, then obnxiously (usually drunkenly) babble and ramble from the moment they step in my car, whining that I should add in a Taco Bell drive and/or stop at the gas station to run in and get them a 6 pack (why bruh, are you 21?)...apparently I should be their chauffeur and butler, taking them 2 miles, to get paid a princely $2.25 for the honor of serving them.

I once had 2 college girls jump in and then say "we're waiting on another, she's just getting out of the shower..." I had to coax them out of the car by politely asking them to "go see what they can do to help get their friend get ready", then hit cancel and got OFF campus ASAP.

This is to say that, I'll take pax of color over entitled (mostly white) college kids any day.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

UbaBrah said:


> Idk Frank, I fear you may be old and crotchety to the point of being beyond my help. How's your cookie game? I take payment in Oreos. Double Stuf, to be clear.


I don't eat sweets.









You're the guy who runs around telling everyone the sky is green and we are supposed to take you seriously.

African Americans are with out a doubt the worst tippers in the USA, any industry you go to where tips are given and taken will tell you this, now are their some that tip yes but very few..............

Oh shit, I just said this to a far left wing African American nutcase, help me please..........................


----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

#1husler said:


> So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked about this, that and other thing in regards to driving U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to side step them) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.
> 
> Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?


You do realize that passengers can put any name they want as a rider, we can't. I don't like picking up someone who obviously is not the person requesting the ride, for example, seeing "Jennifer", and some drunk guy open your door, no female in sight.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> My 4 worst rides were all Caucasian.


Same here. Drunk, upper class white guys in their late twenties. Foul mouthed jerks who cannot hold their liquor.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> My 4 worst rides were all Caucasian.


My worst ride was five drunk Indian girls going to a club.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> So what about your worst rides, #5-10?


I do not have many "bad" rides" Those stick out in my mind. I do not work bar rush and rarely pick up from a bar at any time. The Chinese family that gave me covid stand out, as do several non rides I dumped at P/U or first stop. Have I had less than fun rides from black passengers? Yes Have I had great fares from black passengers? Hell yeah! Did I probably give covid to a Chocolate Bunny I pulled out of the biggest building in the world at 11:00 pm? Oh He!! M Fing Yeah!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> I don't eat sweets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is so much multi-layered idiocy in this response it's hard to know where to begin. It's like a baklava of stupid.

Anyone got imodium for Frank's gif-based diarrhea? It seems to be a recurring problem.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> My 4 worst rides were all Caucasian.


Most POC were kind, though a couple of times, the look of rage just when they saw me driving up was enough to keep me moving along and cancelling. Like you, in my experience most of the jerks were one of the many white varieties with their idiosyncracies.


----------



## mama2bebes (Aug 28, 2020)

franksoprano said:


> I think I got one tip in 5000 rides from black dudes as you put it, what am I doing wrong?


What I'm saying is that just because a person does not tip you is not proof that they do not tip at all. You have that mainstream mentality (you consider what applies to you to be universal). Maybe they don't tip you because they can sniff out your inherent biases and prejudices?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I think location is more important.


This. Times eleventybillion. I definitely profile and discriminate, just not based on race.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

mama2bebes said:


> What I'm saying is that just because a person does not tip you is not proof that they do not tip at all. You have that mainstream mentality (you consider what applies to you to be universal). Maybe they don't tip you because they can sniff out your inherent biases and prejudices?


Go to yahoo now the place where you and your buddy can cuddle, the place where 90% is nothing but far left wing garbage, what happened they stopped letting you post there so you come here with your garbage.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Do you all racially profile pax?


No. What would be the point? One either crosses the bridge this gig involves dealing with the public, or they don't cross that bridge and don't onboard. 
It's not like as drivers we need to worry about the 'paying' portion of the transaction. Point A to point B. Unclear why so many drivers here make a mountain out of a mole hill.....


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> This. Times eleventybillion. I definitely profile and discriminate, just not based on race.


You better believe it, finally someone who tells the truth, I use any info that I have experienced and what I think is valid here and other places, then comes my decision whether to pick someone up or not. I don't give a crap what any of you think is right or wrong, to be honest.................


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

#1husler said:


> So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked about this, that and other thing in regards to driving U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to side step them) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.
> 
> Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?


You don't know why someone would racially profile? Please stop calling yourself #1hustler. It is embarrassing.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Trip advisor just sent me a email with the heading "It's time the world got to know black travelers better", ha ha ha...........


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> My 4 worst rides were all Caucasian.


Avar, Chechen, or Georgian?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Do you all racially profile pax?


and those that do......any bets on most are WASP?


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Coachman said:


> My worst ride was five drunk Indian girls going to a club.


I have only slept with one Indian woman in my life and I know they are supposed to be good in the classroom, or at least I have been told this, I think this woman flunked her person hygiene class because she wasn't a clean woman. She even told me that her daughter likes me even though her daughter doesn't like white people, ha ha ha................


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

SHalester said:


> and those that do......any bets on most are WASP?


Everyone discriminates. It is good and healthy to discriminate and discriminate often. It is racist to assume only wasps can discriminate when it is a human thing.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> It is racist to assume only wasps can discriminate when it is a human thing.


oh, I'm only referring to 'drivers' here. How is it 'healthy' to discriminate based on a name? And it's a human thing? Really. If one is full time racist I guess.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Everyone discriminates. It is good and healthy to discriminate and discriminate often. It is racist to assume only wasps can discriminate when it is a human thing.


It is human and goes on all over the world all races, so these people who want to give us the sermon on how we shouldn't discriminate can save their energy, they discriminate to but try and hide it, shhhhhhhhhhhhh don't tell anyone............


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

SHalester said:


> oh, I'm only referring to 'drivers' here. How is it 'healthy' to discriminate based on a name? And it's a human thing? Really. If one is full time racist I guess.


Everyone is full-time racist. Just some are open about it and some are full-time liars. If you need to be explained at your old age how discrimination is a human thing, then you need to be placed in an home where people can take care of you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Everyone is full-time racist.


wow, you use a wide paint brush. I'd rather you just speak for yourself. You will get into less trouble. 

You want to be a racist, fine. But to say all do it and it is quite natural is horse shyte.

You need to get out more and experience the world first hand. You know, ask mommy and daddy if it is ok first. :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

SHalester said:


> wow, you use a wide paint brush. I'd rather you just speak for yourself. You will get into less trouble.
> 
> You want to be a racist, fine. But to say all do it and it is quite natural is horse shyte.
> 
> You need to get out more and experience the world first hand. You know, ask mommy and daddy if it is ok first. :thumbup:


You are racist Boomer. In fact you are probably more racist then your own children. We all know it. First thing that comes to my mind when some American gets all defensive about racism is that they most likely have a slave owner somewhere down the line, so they have to go full non-racist to save face.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> First thing that comes to my mind when some American gets all defensive about racism


ok sock. You seem triggered and you seem to be defending racism. And you seem to feel everybody does it everyday and it is quite normal. did you learn that in school surrounded by only white people? That would explain a lot.

AS it relates to RS, since that is where you are, profiling a pax based on their name is silly AND racist. More so when one considers we don't even need to worry about being 'paid'.

To you a 'name' implies bad behavior is coming automatically.

People like you should never venture into the public....ever. And I suspect in public you are a bump on a log and would never repeat such an odd opinion to anybody else. Well, unless all you see is 'white' folks. <sigh>


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> For the most part, no. Paxholes come in all shapes and colors.
> 
> As a matter of practicality though, I put up with more BS from minorities. If I pulled up on a white male and he was rude to me like he says "why you late dude?" and he had 30 tons of groceries, I'd cancel. If it was a Black dude, I'd just brace myself for the 1 star and take him anyways. I can absorb a lot of 1 star ratings, but I figure it won't take many "he cancelled on me because he's a racist" complaints to get to deactivation station.


.
Would that not be called "*Black privilege* "


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

SHalester said:


> ok sock. You seem triggered and you seem to be defending racism. And you seem to feel everybody does it everyday and it is quite normal. did you learn that in school surrounded by only white people? That would explain a lot.
> 
> AS it relates to RS, since that is where you are, profiling a pax based on their name is silly AND racist. More so when one considers we don't even need to worry about being 'paid'.
> 
> ...


School surrounded by white people? LOL. Who the hell are these white people? The fact you put in so much effort to pretend that you are a non-racist is only making me suspect of your father being a KKK member or something. Only people that get that worked up about proving they are not racist. I am like this everyday in public actually. I don't associate much with lame cucked waspy anglos like you, so I don't have to worry about their lame attempts to constantly be trying to prove to the entire world that they are not the bad people their colonial ancestors were and that they cool and down with the colored folk.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

#1husler said:


> So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked about this, that and other thing in regards to driving U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to side step them) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.
> 
> Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?


No.
But
I dont like wanna be " gangsters".
No matter what color.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> The fact you put in so much effort to pretend that you are a non-racist


can always tell a sock; they never read the thread. I'm pretty sure you agreed you are racist. You agree all do it. You agreed it's natural 'human' thing to do.

I countered being racist "profiling" based on a 'name' is silly AND racist. None of that would indicate that I am anything like you in that regard. But thanks for playing.

Bump on a log. Brave KB warrior. All the signs; just own it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> I did once, and it haunts me to this day. My excuse was, I was tired, it was the last ride of an all-nighter. I should have gone home, I was going home, but I was tempted by a final ping nearby.
> 
> As I sometimes do, I was listening to some Broadway Musical music. (don't judge) I never leave that on during rides with Pax because I don't intentionally want a one star.
> 
> ...


Broadway Musicals huh ?


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

SHalester said:


> can always tell a sock; they never read the thread. I'm pretty sure you agreed you are racist. You agree all do it. You agreed it's natural 'human' thing to do.
> 
> I countered being racist "profiling" based on a 'name' is silly AND racist. None of that would indicate that I am anything like you in that regard. But thanks for playing.
> 
> Bump on a log. Brave KB warrior. All the signs; just own it.


Everyone discriminates. I know people in your family line were probably white supremacists like most American eruomutts. I can also tell your a sheltered person who doesn't travel much. In most countries people judging you based on ethnicity or religion etc is the norm. If you think you can just show up someplace and be treated just like the locals ignoring differences then you are extremely unworldly. The fact you think everyone has to hide the fact they discriminate on differences tells me you are in an mostly white suburbs where everyone has to act that way. Come to Los Angeles, you will see for yourself that the entire world is not one huge white euromutt suburbia with a bunch of racist fake middle class Americans all pretending they are all accepting. People like you are why most of the world mock Americans everyday.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

No I do not profile my pax.

I picked up a white guy in a wealthy neighborhood, took him to pick up his SUV from the dealer. Through conversation he’s a retired IT professional, had a job high up in the ranks. NO TIP.

I picked up a black guy from the State Pen. He just got released from doing his time and I was taking him to surprise his family. $5 TIP.

Maybe I need to start profiling wealthy white dudes as pax I don’t pick up.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> You don't know why someone would racially profile? Please stop calling yourself #1hustler. It is embarrassing. Yes Indeed Dr. (if I may), an entire thread could explore appropriatness vs. inappropriate of how we self identify ourselves, and construct our names. Its a point well taken


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Arthur Dent said:


> .
> Would that not be called "*Black privilege* "


I suppose, but reading this thread it seems like a lot of folks are doing the exact opposite and cancelling on Black names (and I won't be shocked when they get the big D from Uber/Lyft as a result). If you value your job, you must accept reality, and the reality is that if a person says they are being discriminated against, it will be presumed to be true, especially if they are from a race that is apparently discriminated against often as is witnessed by this thread.

Also, having video and audio recordings are useful. When I was accused of racism on Lyft after refusing to pickup a disorderly group of people who wanted to fill my car with more people than my car could hold, my audio recording of the paxholes being abusive to me saved me.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

We are forced to make snap judgements driving every single day. Will that dog stay on the grass? Does that oncoming car know the light changed? Is there enough room for me to squeeze through? Does that pedestrian jaywalking see my car? Am I in that car's blind spot? What does that blinker actually mean?

Those snap judgements extend to people and pickups as well. And we use all stimuli and cues at our disposal to make the call. Attire, hair, pickup area, cleanliness, constitution, rating, pickup distance, time of day, day of week, posture, expressions, name, etc. Then weigh the presence or absence of all stimuli and cues against all of our individual experiences and the accounts of others we've heard. If those stimuli and cues line up with stimuli and cues of past bad experiences, both our own and others', or something ethereal trips my spidey sense, I'm taking a pass.

In my case, the decision is not racially motivated. It's experiential.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

ChattaBilly said:


> You do realize that passengers can put any name they want as a rider, we can't. I don't like picking up someone who obviously is not the person requesting the ride, for example, seeing "Jennifer", and some drunk guy open your door, no female in sight.





TheDoc said:


> , (lkely using someone else account) I keep on driving.


Dontay knows nobody's gonna pick him up, so he either gives a fake name Dakweeshah or has Dakweeshah call him a Lyft.

If I see Dontay or Dakweeshah, I decline. I cancel most of 'em on Uber. Yeah, I racially profile. Who's complaining?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There are many black American women named "Chandra".


I'll have to look out for it. I've obviously met Indian guys named Chandra so must be a unisex name.



Another Uber Driver said:


> If you get one from Francophone Africa, often they are yakking on the telephone in French as they board. When they finish, often I will say something to them in French. They are taken aback by it probably for three reasons: they wonder how much I understood their conversation; they are not familiar with the Cajun dialect and, as a result, they are a bit put off by my failure to use the polite form of address, as both the Cajun and Québecois dialects rarely use it, even for people with whom you are not acquainted.
> 
> There are other expressions that many speakers of _français métropolitain_ can take wrong. One lady actually called me on my use of the familiar form of address. I started my reply with "_Je m'excuse, mademoisalle..............."_. She took that wrong, as well, as she took it to mean "I excuse myself, Ma'am...."; in short, I was presuming her pardon rather than asking for it. It does not have that connotation either in Louisiana or Canada. (and no, that "a" in _mademois*a*lle_ is not a typographical error. In Canada and Louisiana, the "e" is often pronounced as an "a", thus often written that way.). Once I explained some of the differences, she did understand. She was aware that they spoke French in Louisiana, but never had heard a Cajun's speaking French. She had heard the Canadian dialect once or twice and knew that it was different from _français métropolitain_.


Oh yeah they'll be killing it with French on the phone and they always talk loud too lol. It's really something just how many different forms there are of a language, especially French. French has that issue that English does where there's a lot of letters that aren't pronounced.

Jamaican Patois has been interesting for me to learn about also. In youtube videos they seem to pretty much just mix it in with their English.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> You see when race is in an issue it always a no win situation to discuss it.


Amen. A lot of this problem is caused by the "woke" white people, who see it as their duty to feel offended on the behalf of other races when people do not go along with the absolute madness of political correctness. For example, in a post I discussing whites and blacks with a black UPer and we were both using the terms "whites" and "blacks". However, my use of the word blacks triggered another (white) UP member reading the thread, who replied:


Sacto Burbs said:


> "blacks" ? Do you use the term "slaves "rather than "enslaved people" too ?


In true woke SJW style, he took it upon himself to feel offended on the behalf of blacks and to lash out. I then reminded him that blacks themselves use the term "blacks". Most recently in the name that was chosen, by blacks, for the organisation "Black Lives Matter". It's not called "African American Lives Matter".

The radical left trying to control what we say and trying to limit the discussions that we are able to have is one of the biggest problems in the tackling of the problem of racism and racial divide. When we can't even discuss the issues, they're never going to get solved.


----------



## Bojingles (Sep 18, 2015)

I profile behavior.The few issues i have had were with women and of the very few one was black and her name was Monique. With a big onion and luscious lips and Coco brown beautiful skin our relationship lasted six months.She felt untitled so i had to let her go.I use to get those late night bootie calls but not anymore


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Amen. A lot of this problem is caused by the "woke" white people, who see it as their duty to feel offended on the behalf of other races when people do not go along with the absolute madness of political correctness. For example, in a post I discussing whites and blacks with a black UPer and we were both using the terms "whites" and "blacks". However, my use of the word blacks triggered another (white) UP member reading the thread, who replied:
> 
> In true woke SJW style, he took it upon himself to feel offended on the behalf of blacks and to lash out. I then reminded him that blacks themselves use the term "blacks". Most recently in the name that was chosen, by blacks, for the organisation "Black Lives Matter". It's not called "African American Lives Matter".
> 
> The radical left trying to control what we say and trying to limit the discussions that we are able to have is one of the biggest problems in the tackling of the problem of racism and racial divide. When we can't even discuss the issues, they're never going to get solved.


Uber stands with BLM....


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> You are racist Boomer. In fact you are probably more racist then your own children. We all know it. First thing that comes to my mind when some American gets all defensive about racism is that they most likely have a slave owner somewhere down the line, so they have to go full non-racist to save face.


Who the hell are YOU to cast a moral judgement on another human being, you virtue signaler?.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Call me Kracker, ******, Honky, Casper, Gabacho or Haole, but PLEASE, whatever you do, just don't call me late for dinner !


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> No I do not profile my pax.
> 
> I picked up a white guy in a wealthy neighborhood, took him to pick up his SUV from the dealer. Through conversation he's a retired IT professional, had a job high up in the ranks. NO TIP.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Similar experiences doing Uber Eats. Pick up $73 of high end sushi dinner for white guy. Drop off 8 mikes away in a nice neighborhood. Guy called and wanted me to wait since I was going to beat him to his house. No tip. Same night, pick up late night McDonald's - not much food from the weight of the bag. Turned into the apartment complex, black dude comes down because he knows I'll have a hard time finding a parking spot. $5 cash tip.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> Agreed. Similar experiences doing Uber Eats. Pick up $73 of high end sushi dinner for white guy. Drop off 8 mikes away in a nice neighborhood. Guy called and wanted me to wait since I was going to beat him to his house. No tip. Same night, pick up late night McDonald's - not much food from the weight of the bag. Turned into the apartment complex, black dude comes down because he knows I'll have a hard time finding a parking spot. $5 cash tip.


Yep, I'm not surprised. Tip or not though I don't profile anyone.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Uber stands with BLM....


An idea I support in general is "all lives matter". And since BLM is just a subset of that then logically I support it too.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Everyone discriminates.


ok sock, if you say so. What you meant to say is YOU discriminate and are a pure racist and seem to take pride in it.

You also have no idea what you are blithering about and now seems you are now struggling. Do better. :thumbup:


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

Asian lady boys would try and get frisky a couple times:/ They looked like real women. It’s like a thing in east Asia for guys to become chicks and they look like real not the Bruce Jenner type and flirt really openly. San Francisco has a few due to its large immigrant population.


----------



## Justkeepswimming (Nov 16, 2020)

It is humanely impossible not to profile to a certain degree. We are creatures of pattern and we create them even if they don’t exist. To that end I accept all pings as long as they are financially viable to me, and do my best to avoid translating my unpleasant thoughts at licking someone who matches my particular disliked stereotype into words when I pick them up. To date in over 5700 trips I have booted exactly one which were drunk white guys. Other than that my 3 most unpleasant experiences that I recall were with them, and two black groups. I have also made my single highest fare from a trip from an African American who paid me over 200.

Profiling mostly hurts you more than others, we should try to avoid it. The hood pays well if you’re pleasant.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

#1husler said:


> So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked about this, that and other thing in regards to driving U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to side step them) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.
> 
> Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?


Over the last four years I've found race really doesn't matter as far as what is important . . . tips. As a rule of thumb, conservatives/republicans "almost" always tip. Liberals/democrats "almost" never tip. Of course there are exceptions to any rule. Especially with Asians more specifically, Chinese/Japanese. Chinese almost always tip vs. Japanese almost never tip. However, my guess is Chinese are more conservative vs. Japanese are more liberal. I could go further, Lawyers and Doctors almost never tip. But lawyers and doctors are famously more liberal. Waitresses/Waiters/Bartenders almost always tip. Uber Drivers almost always tip. Lyft Drivers almost never tip. The one profession I found that tips most consistently . . . . Strippers . . . doesn't matter race or political persuasion. I've never picked up a stripper that didn't give me a tip. I guess the most amazing thing is is strippers almost always let you know they are strippers.


----------



## Justkeepswimming (Nov 16, 2020)

Bevital said:


> Over the last four years I've found race really doesn't matter as far as what is important . . . tips. As a rule of thumb, conservatives/republicans "almost" always tip. Liberals/democrats "almost" never tip. Of course there are exceptions to any rule. Especially with Asians more specifically, Chinese/Japanese. Chinese almost always tip vs. Japanese almost never tip. However, my guess is Chinese are more conservative vs. Japanese are more liberal. I could go further, Lawyers and Doctors almost never tip. But lawyers and doctors are famously more liberal. Waitresses/Waiters/Bartenders almost always tip. Uber Drivers almost always tip. Lyft Drivers almost never tip. The one profession I found that tips most consistently . . . . Strippers . . . doesn't matter race or political persuasion. I've never picked up a stripper that didn't give me a tip. I guess the most amazing thing is is strippers almost always let you know they are strippers.


I have found almost the exact opposite driving in vegas. I wonder if it's geography or personality of the driver?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Bevital said:


> Strippers . . . doesn't matter race or political persuasion. I've never picked up a stripper that didn't give me a tip. I guess the most amazing thing is is strippers almost always let you know they are strippers.


If they have leggings on and are bringing a suitcase or duffel bag with them at an awkward time of the day, odds are they're a stripper. One told me the name of the place but didn't refer to it as a strip club and another said "she had friends that were strippers" and got dropped off at stripper street in Baltimore


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Justkeepswimming said:


> To that end I accept all pings as long as they are financially viable to me, and do my best to avoid translating my unpleasant thoughts at licking someone


Nowadays I lick as few people as possible, what with Coronavirus and all.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Bojingles said:


> I profile behavior.The few issues i have had were with women and of the very few one was black and her name was Monique. With a big onion and luscious lips and Coco brown beautiful skin our relationship lasted six months.She felt untitled so i had to let her go.I use to get those late night bootie calls but not anymore


She felt untitled? Would of been easy to just give her one then. Does anybody have a suggestion?


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

#1husler said:


> So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked about this, that and other thing in regards to driving U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to side step them) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.
> 
> Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?


All pax are equal in my eyes &#128064;

Because I'm colorblind &#128514; &#128526; &#128514;

Just kidding &#128518;


----------



## Justkeepswimming (Nov 16, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Nowadays I lick as few people as possible, what with Coronavirus and all.


... talking to someone maybe? Picking someone? I can't even remember what I was thinking lol


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

I was curious what your responses would be with this question.

I lived in Fort Lauderdale/Miami for 25 years and moved there in 1980, at that time Fort Lauderdale and Broward county for the most part was beautiful, we had hoods but you knew to stay out of them and life was pretty good, I loved it for many reasons one of them was all the different people I would meet from all over the world whether on vacation or living there.

Miami has been rough for a long time with obvious drug and gang violence forever, I worked in Miami in different places and know it pretty well and of course used to go to South Beach and Coconut Grove occasionally to party, to me Fort Lauderdale had it all and didn't need to go to Miami.

Both places except the rich areas and most tourist areas are the only nice places left in both of these places today, now even though these places still look good the hood is 5 minutes away or less in almost all of these nicer areas. Finding a safe school to put your kids in is very difficult, take it from someone who worked for the Broward County School district the 6 or 7th largest school district in USA for years.

The only major changes that I see in both places:

(1) Fort Lauderdale (Broward County) in 1980 the county was [approx. 80% white with 15% black and 5% Hispanic], with a total population of around 1 million and today approx. 2 million with [70% of the population being either black or Hispanic and 30% white].

(2) Miami (Dade County) in 1980 the county was [approx. 40% white with 15% black and 45% Hispanic], with a total population of around 1.6 million and today [approx. 2.6 million with 85% being either black or Hispanic and 15% white].

In a nut shell both places are one large cesspool, dangerous streets and crime through the roof, again finding a safe school for your kids that are public almost impossible. Both places full of dirty streets and homeless, poor homeless dogs and cats all over the place, many areas look very similar to a 3rd world country when both were beautiful at one time.

My first question is why did it go from beautiful to the garbage it is today?

My second question is why am I not seeing all you white liberals in this labor day vid in Miami, this is really when you could prove your truthfulness in not ever racial profiling?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Why do posts about race turn into massive pissing contests?


The Gift of Fish said:


> The radical left trying to control what we say and trying to limit the discussions that we are able to have is one of the biggest problems in the tackling of the problem of racism and racial divide. When we can't even discuss the issues, they're never going to get solved.


I respectfully disagree. I think there's no need to call us the radical left. While I do believe there are radical fringe groups on both the left and the right, the left is actually trying to OPEN respectful discussion on the race issues that are facing this country. I could argue that radical right are trying to keep the white supremacist status quo. But that would be a mass generalization and wouldn't further the goal of finding middle ground and uniting this country. Unfortunately Trump has been instrumental in widening the divide amongst Americans. Hopefully with new leadership (currently Democratic but possibly "decent" future Republican not Trumpism) we can find that middle ground to move forward and be a better, more educated and caring nation. I look very much forward to it.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Well, I've certainly had a few bad rides from all sorts of people, but my most recent incidents were all African American women. Last night I had a pickup at the business school, where there is a huge construction project going on. They have the roads all blocked off with just one lane in to the main building. I followed the path and pulled over behind a huge excavator to wait, couldn't go any further. Then I hear a woman screaming something; it's my pax. Young AA woman in a business suit with a suitcase. The only way to get to me is across the ripped up street, it's raining and muddy. She's yelling that I should have come up the other side, she's pissed. All of this goes through my head in seconds; "Nothing I can do, she has to walk through that mud, then will spend the next 20 minutes (airport) bit.ch.ing about the mud on her shoes. I'll be thinking; "Who wears heels in a winter storm?" but already know the answer. (Lots of women, including my wife.) After that, no tip and a 1 star."

As I said, that scenario played in my head. What I actually did was shout out; "Wait there, I'll swing around." Backed down between the cones, turned around, canceled. Sweet.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Uber Crack said:


> Why do posts about race turn into massive pissing contests?
> 
> I respectfully disagree. I think there's no need to call us the radical left. While I do believe there are radical fringe groups on both the left and the right, the left is actually trying to OPEN respectful discussion on the race issues that are facing this country. I could argue that radical right are trying to keep the white supremacist status quo. But that would be a mass generalization and wouldn't further the goal of finding middle ground and uniting this country. Unfortunately Trump has been instrumental in widening the divide amongst Americans. Hopefully with new leadership (currently Democratic but possibly "decent" future Republican not Trumpism) we can find that middle ground to move forward and be a better, more educated and caring nation. I look very much forward to it.


Gift of fish statement is spot on.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I respectfully disagree. I think there's no need to call us the radical left.


"Us"? By definition, that would be you plus other(s). However I have never called you radical left. Or anything at all, for that matter.

If your behaviour doesn't identify you as radical left then my comments do not apply to you. If you don't try to control what people say or what words they must use and must not use then my comments do not apply to you.



kdyrpr said:


> She felt untitled? Would of been easy to just give her one then. Does anybody have a suggestion?


My car is untitled. The previous owner is still in dispute with the finance company and they won't release it.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> Gift of fish statement is spot on.


The part he's missing is that the reason there are radical SJWs in the first place running around cancelling everyone and trying to tell people what to do is because there are so many hard core racists out there. Its all cause and effect. If you're white, and over the age of say 40 then you know what exactly what Im talking about because you grew up with them and are probably related to some of them. Most won't admit that though. Its hard to face the reality that people you love, and maybe respected looked up to your whole life have major character flaws.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

mch said:


> The part he's missing is that the reason there are radical SJWs in the first place running around cancelling everyone and trying to tell people what to do is because there are so many hard core racists out there. Its all cause and effect. If you're white, and over the age of say 40 then you know what exactly what Im talking about because you grew up with them and are probably related to some of them. Most won't admit that though. Its hard to face the reality that people you love, and maybe respected looked up to your whole life have major character flaws.


I don't know what you're talking about, nothing has changed from the 60's to today, for the same reason you don't see any white people at the Miami Beach vid I posted earlier, what you have today is a movement of people who don't practice what they preach, I would say the under 40 as you mentioned the phoniest of all Americans ever, congrats..............

I believe there are more non white racist than white in US and around the world also.....................


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

mch said:


> The part he's missing is that the reason there are radical SJWs in the first place running around cancelling everyone and trying to tell people what to do is because there are so many hard core racists out there. Its all cause and effect.


No, that wasn't "missing" from what I said. Reason: racists are not the cause of SJW. To say that they were would mean that racists created SJW and control their thinking and actions. But that's not true. Each individual makes up their own mind how to behave and to react, and is responsible for his/her own actions.

Further proof is that many people are against racists and racism without being SJW or radical.

And to SJW who justify radicalism - clearly, two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> I don't know what you're talking about, nothing has changed from the 60's to today, for the same reason you don't see any white people at the Miami Beach vid I posted earlier, what you have today is a movement of people who don't practice what they preach, I would say the under 40 as you mentioned the phoniest of all Americans ever, congrats..............


Im over 40. Half the people I grew up with used and still use the N word on a regular basis. Usually when referring to how "lazy" back people are, how they should return to africa, or when offering the solution of bombing certian areas of the city to deal with crime.



The Gift of Fish said:


> No, that wasn't "missing" from what I said. Reason: racists are not the cause of SJW. To say that they were would mean that racists created SJW and control their thinking and actions. But that's not true. Each individual makes up their own mind how to behave and to react, and is responsible for his/her own actions.
> 
> Further proof is that many people are against racists and racism without being SJW or radical.
> 
> And to SJW who justify radicalism - clearly, two wrongs don't make a right.


I dissagree. Im not justifying radicalism. A lot of the radical left stuff is WAY out of hand. Also a lot if it is coming from kids who just don't have an understanding of how complex and nuanced things are.

But....they'd have noting to be radical about if racism wasnt so prevalent and engrained. You reap what you sow.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

mch said:


> But....they'd have noting to be radical about if racism wasnt so prevalent and engrained. You reap what you sow.


Maybe they'd be radical about something else if there was no racism.

Anyway, as above, one can't legitimately be blamed or castigated for the actions of another. That's the very basis of the fight against racism.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> Why do posts about race turn into massive pissing contests?


Because racist trash always views it as a personal attack when you try to talk about racial discrimination.

They treat people of color like shit, and then go ballistic if someone calls them out on it.

People like that have already decided that "They" are going to bump off Joe Biden to "install" Kamala Harris as POTUS. ("They" refers to some amorphous group of left wing people, mostly dark skinned, who they think are plotting to take over the world.)

There's very little you can do to change their minds. But I'm hopeful that the country as a whole can move forward now.

The part that saddens me the most is how much of that stuff has been uncovered by moving one small rock, starting in 2016.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Maybe they'd be radical about something else if there was no racism.


Well, yea I guess you're probably right about that one.

I personally know people who are pretty radical on both sides and to me they are exactly the same, they just believe in different shit.



Christinebitg said:


> Because racist trash always views it as a personal attack when you try to talk about racial discrimination.
> 
> They treat people of color like shit, and then go ballistic if someone calls them out on it.
> 
> ...


Theres nothing that triggers a racist more than calling them a racist.


----------



## woodurather (Feb 11, 2021)

im considered mixed
went to all white schools less than a handful of humans did'nt call me the n word
went to all black schools where i was the lightest only a handful didnt call me hoho, twinkie(brown outside white inside), red bone this yellow that, or just white boy
went to mixed schools same thing

4th grade teacher picked me up threw me against the wall shook me calling me an n word because i had a paper route and slept in class


oj proved the only color that matters is green
thats what you should focus on

tldr
most people are ignorant racists pieces of trash
if theyre not in breathing space why do you care? you will not change them it only evvects you

everytime i get called a n word i just crumble crack in a white girls blunt and turn her out an angel gets her wings another junkie
everytime some big ol nba player try to put his d on my back and talk that ish, i just ef one of his girls

its get even not mad winners
i just want to thank prince because that man got me more skins then i got for myself

i kid i kid
cant we all just get along


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Us"? By definition, that would be you plus other(s). However I have never called you radical left. Or anything at all, for that matter.


I know you haven't. I apologise for using your generalisation of radical left to apply to myself. I have just heard the left referred to as the radical left constantly, almost 80% of any time anyone says the left, they throw radical in front of it like it's the norm. I wasn't trying to be disrespectful to you at all.



The Gift of Fish said:


> If your behaviour doesn't identify you as radical left then my comments do not apply to you. If you don't try to control what people say or what words they must use and must not use then my comments do not apply to you.


Thank you Gift. I know that.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> "Us"? By definition, that would be you plus other(s). However I have never called you radical left. Or anything at all, for that matter.
> 
> If your behaviour doesn't identify you as radical left then my comments do not apply to you. If you don't try to control what people say or what words they must use and must not use then my comments do not apply to you.
> 
> ...


How is your car registered in that case?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

mch said:


> offering the solution of bombing certian areas of the city to deal with crime.


I am aware only of _one_ person who ever did bomb the 'hood. _'Member_ who that was? ........or where it occurred?



Christinebitg said:


> People like that have already decided that "They" are going to bump off Joe Biden to "install" Kamala Harris as POTUS.


Similarly, Hillary was supposed to pick her husband as her running mate. When she won, this "they" (similar to that "All the Other Uber Drivers" guy, whoever that is...............) were going to whack her, thus Slick Wille could be Prexy for another slightly-less-than-four-years.

The more likely scenario would be that Ol' Jumpin' Joe would step down January, 2024 and let Harris run things for a year. If she does well, she can campaign on "Why not vote for me? I have been doing a good job. I have proved myself. I deserve this job.". If, however, she does a face plant, the Republicans could re-run The Donald with David Duke as his running mate and they would win.

The Democrats played this one and 2008 well and took advantage of a situation to get in candidates that otherwise would have been unelectable. In 2008, you had an unpopular outgoing president who got us into a stupid war and, most importantly, promoted failure policies that put millions out of work. Add to this the DNC's distaste for Hillary Clinton and you had just the opportunity for a guy like Obama. As it turned out, Obama proved at the very least that he was adequate to the task, thus won his re-election.

In 2020, you had yet another unpopular Republican President who was sitting in the Oval Office when the pandemic hit. It put millions out of work and for a long time. Further, it shut down civilisation. While I do not blame The Donald for the advent of COVID-19, his failures in dealing with it are obvious. This created the opportunity for getting in another candidate that otherwise would have been unelectable. Admittedly, she had the second disadvantage of being female, so you had to work her into there by employing an old tactic that the Left has used for years: gradualism. You get her through the doorway in the Number Two Spot. Once she is there, you have a means to get her into the Number One Spot. The guy who is there is likely not necessarily opposed. All that he ever wanted to do was be elected President. He got that. He is getting on in his years, so, he can retire easily at eighty and people will wish him well. He is willing to further the purposes of his party that helped him finally realise his desires. Once Harris gets there, though, it is on her. If she can prove at least adequate to the task, she could win at least one term in her own right. In fact, if all that she were to prove was adequacy to the task, the odds still would be in her favour. The Republicans would have to find a _very_ good candidate to defeat her.

If I were a DNC strategist, I would put up my bet and play that hand.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am aware only of _one_ person who ever did bomb the 'hood. _'Member_ who that was? ........or where it occurred?
> 
> Similarly, Hillary was supposed to pick her husband as her running mate. When she won, this "they" (similar to that "All the Other Uber Drivers" guy, whoever that is...............) were going to whack her, thus Slick Wille could be Prexy for another slightly-less-than-four-years.
> 
> ...


Oh yea I remember, it was none other than Philly's own Wilson Goode.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> How is your car registered in that case?


California DMV just takes the money and hands over the registration. They don't care. As long as they get paid.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

I used to take my chances driving in the hood sometimes but not anymore.

Crime is up through the roof in the bay area right now especially in the hood.

There are more shootings and more armed robberies now.

I have driven by 3 scenes with police vehicles swarmed around liquor stores. Usually with the clerk outside explaining things to police. Never fails. The same scenes.

People getting mugged in broad daylight. My friend lives closer to the dangerous part of the hood and knows people who have gotten mugged.

Car break-ins always happened in the bay area but now its occurring much more often. My friend got his car broken into twice since he bought it a month ago.

I know the entire bay area. I see a ping in a specific neighborhood and I am not going there. I don't drive in certain parts of the hood and I don't drive in Marin county or the Marina/Russian Hill/Pac heights neighborhoods in SF. I don't like dealing with the people there from my experience. It is for my sanity and safety that I don't drive there.

I like middle ground people regardless of color. Not too poor and ghetto and not too rich and snobby.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

nurburgringsf said:


> I used to take my chances driving in the hood sometimes but not anymore.
> 
> Crime is up through the roof in the bay area right now especially in the hood.
> 
> ...


A while ago I pulled up to a pickup in the 'loin at around 10pm. This huge black guy walked over to the car and got in. He was a man-mountain.

"Thanks for picking me up", he said. "I'm just going to the liquor store, but I was mugged on my way there last week and I'm afraid to walk there".

I stopped doing pickups in that neighbourhood soon afterwards.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Nice to see civil posts on this subject the truth is it is a hard subject for most humans, personally I take everyone one on one with out race being involved, but of course like the rest of us I value my safety so yes will make hard decisions.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> While I do not blame The Donald for the advent of COVID-19, his failures in dealing with it are obvious.


Any president would be hamstrung in the tackling of a pandemic due to the federalism of this country. The declaration of states of emergency, action plans and management of lockdowns are at the state level, resulting in an ineffective patchwork of measures. Central government is powerless to impose a national coordination to combat the virus.

Federalism is, of course, designed to limit the power of the government in the name of freedom. But, as they say, freedom is not free. The price paid now is tens of thousands of avoidable deaths of Americans from the inability to limit the virus.

This is not a judgment by me. Maybe you folks think it's worth it; I don't know. Each country has to decide what is best for itself.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Any president would be hamstrung in the tackling of a pandemic due to the federalism of this country. The declaration of states of emergency, action plans and management of lockdowns are at the state level, resulting in an ineffective patchwork of measures. Central government is powerless to impose a national coordination to combat the virus.
> 
> Federalism is, of course, designed to limit the power of the government in the name of freedom. But, as they say, freedom is not free. The price paid now is tens of thousands of avoidable deaths of Americans from the inability to limit the virus.
> 
> This is not a judgment by me. Maybe you folks think it's worth it; I don't know. Each country has to decide what is best for itself.


Well said...............

Being a middle ground thinker with US politics both sides hate my guts, ha ha ha. The truth is if we could take the best of both we would do well.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> Who the hell are YOU to cast a moral judgement on another human being, you virtue signaler?.


So who owned slaves in your family?


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> So who owned slaves in your family?


Ha Ha Ha..................

The truth is our personal experience in the US a huge factor, I grew up in the Boston area in racial problem 70's, then moved to Fort Lauderdale/Miami, I think most of these people who make crazy comments live in ****** Town USA and don't understand, or I hope not, a lot of them just looking at the end result which would be great if it could happen, but not anytime soon.


----------



## woodurather (Feb 11, 2021)

pbs.org /independentlens/films/let-the-fire-burn/






I can only imagine all the seniors or elderly women that were lured into trailer parks, college bro zones, and projects at 1 am by an app hiding all the details that ended up robbed, raped, murdered...

I don't personaly care as I never drove past 7pm in 5 years after the 1st day driving lol, early am airport rides for me and i had a 30 mile tmz from the airport that i didnt pickup since 2016, dont care black/white hood i need least $40 each ride i dont do less than 10 dolla rides lol and so many fraud the 10-30 getting cancelled airport or bust in this market

90% of pings are within 10 minutes of my bed, but theres a reason pizza places dont deliver to some neighborhoods, I would never expect someone not familiar or very vulnerable to have to pick up in these neighborhoods

whether the fear is justified or not, theres plenty of documentation on people using burner accounts for the sole purpose of luring drivers in and robbing them

no one goes to airport after 9pm-3am so i never found a need to work the shift lmao 2 am bar pick up for $5 haha no thanks
1-5 min ping driving thru the shittay part of town or the villas at kennys house no thanks
20+ minute away ping thats downtown at 1 am because no one else wil get em duh no thanks
they already tipped the bartender they wont be tipping you

cabs had partitions for a reason and its NOT to protect the rider from the driver lol


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

nurburgringsf said:


> I used to take my chances driving in the hood sometimes but not anymore.
> 
> Crime is up through the roof in the bay area right now especially in the hood.
> 
> ...


I lived in San Francisco from '89 to '94... it was near Sutro Heights in the Richmond District and back then San Francisco really was not that bad with the petty crime when compared to today....

Over the past few years I've had to go up to San Francisco for the RSA Conference and in 2018 they broke in to our brand new district Suburban, which has CA EXEMPT plates on it yet that didn't scare the thieves from breaking in to it! That year I had to stay down at the Fisherman's Wharf since they didn't book my hotel fast enough and I parked at this two level parking lot with a Safeway near my hotel to save on parking costs. That's where the break-in occurred.

For 2019 my work had me valet at my hotel for $55 a day so we wouldn't have to deal with another break-in!


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Any president would be hamstrung in the tackling of a pandemic due to the federalism of this country. The declaration of states of emergency, action plans and management of lockdowns are at the state level, resulting in an ineffective patchwork of measures. Central government is powerless to impose a national coordination to combat the virus.
> 
> Federalism is, of course, designed to limit the power of the government in the name of freedom. But, as they say, freedom is not free. The price paid now is tens of thousands of avoidable deaths of Americans from the inability to limit the virus.
> 
> This is not a judgment by me. Maybe you folks think it's worth it; I don't know. Each country has to decide what is best for itself.


If I am getting you correctly, yes this is not Trump's fault, don't get me wrong being in the middle I have things I liked a lot about Trump, even socialistic countries such as England and the rest having huge problems, I know the left just as the right will try and nail the president to the wall, both do it well, if they give a shit which Trump doesn't and this is a liking point.

This is one of favorite songs, how can I be racist?






Another favorite.


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

Bevital said:


> Over the last four years I've found race really doesn't matter as far as what is important . . . tips. As a rule of thumb, conservatives/republicans "almost" always tip. Liberals/democrats "almost" never tip. Of course there are exceptions to any rule. Especially with Asians more specifically, Chinese/Japanese. Chinese almost always tip vs. Japanese almost never tip. However, my guess is Chinese are more conservative vs. Japanese are more liberal. I could go further, Lawyers and Doctors almost never tip. But lawyers and doctors are famously more liberal. Waitresses/Waiters/Bartenders almost always tip. Uber Drivers almost always tip. Lyft Drivers almost never tip. The one profession I found that tips most consistently . . . . Strippers . . . doesn't matter race or political persuasion. I've never picked up a stripper that didn't give me a tip. I guess the most amazing thing is is strippers almost always let you know they are strippers.


Strippers and escorts are usually very good riders (tend to be quiet and tip well). In my market, Toronto wait staff and bartenders are not generally great tippers which is disappointing because they should know better...fast food workers are better tippers I find.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Because racist trash always views it as a personal attack when you try to talk about racial discrimination.
> 
> They treat people of color like shit, and then go ballistic if someone calls them out on it.


Not me. You "call me out" for being a "racist" & I'm gonna ask you if it's illegal or what you're complaining about. I might even say something like "you say that like it's a bad thing."


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I've never declined a passenger for race, but I will say that there is truth to every stereotype. Sorry, but I've worked in mass market retail, auto sales, and now ride share. I've met 1000's of people. All the stereotypes are in fact true. They exist.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Not me. You "call me out" for being a "racist" & I'm gonna ask you if it's illegal or what you're complaining about. I might even say something like "you say that like it's a bad thing."


This is not the EU. They have brainwashed these dumb Americans to think that it is. Look at how hate laws are developing in the US. They are trying to push it towards that way. That whole stupid fining the bakery that didn't want to make a cake for gays was just the start of this. I doubt they will be successful in America with doing it though.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

JaysUberman said:


> Strippers and escorts are usually very good riders (tend to be quiet and tip well). In my market, Toronto wait staff and bartenders are not generally great tippers which is disappointing because they should know better...fast food workers are better tippers I find.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm waiting, with intrigue, to see what kinda photo UP opts to attach to this thread...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> This is not the EU. They have brainwashed these dumb Americans to think that it is. Look at how hate laws are developing in the US. They are trying to push it towards that way. That whole stupid fining the bakery that didn't want to make a cake for gays was just the start of this. I doubt they will be successful in America with doing it though.


You sure do have a lot to say.

What country are you from? Do they have electricity there yet? Or do you guys still carry tourches when you go out to the field to decide which goat you're gonna screw that night?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Admittedly, she had the second disadvantage of being female, so you had to work her into there by employing an old tactic that the Left has used for years: gradualism. You get her through the doorway in the Number Two Spot.


You do know that there have been two female vice presidential candidates before her, right? One a Democrat, and one a Republican.

And.. you do know she's a former attorney general of a large state, before she became a senator, right?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> You do know that there have been two female vice presidential candidates before her, right?


_Correctamundo_, but Harris is the first one to win.

Ferraro happened to be number two on a ticket that had a very weak number one.
Palin was a blown opportunity. You must consider, though, that the number one on her ticket ran the worst campaign since Dukakis' in 1988. Conversely, the number one on the opposing ticket ran the best campaign since Johnson's in 1964.

My remarks were directed more at getting Harris in as President.



Christinebitg said:


> you do know she's a former attorney general of a large state, before she became a senator, right?


I am not unaware of either; and your point is___________________________________________________?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I predict Harris will probably be the next USA president. She will either inherit the position from Biden if he ends his presidency early, or she will be elected after he is out of office. It just doesn't seem likely that the Republicans can run a winning candidate in the next 4 to 8 years against her. I'm not saying I agree with her politics. I don't. It just seems likely to me.

Trump is going to divide the Republican base in 2024 if he doesn't somehow get impeached and barred from office, and a huge percent of America will vote for Harris just because she would be the first woman, politics aside. I think Hillary would have won against Trump if she didn't have such incredible baggage.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Palin was a blown opportunity. You must consider, though, that the number one on her ticket ran the worst campaign since Dukakis' in 1988.


I was wishing at the time that she was the #1 on the ticket. McCain was an awful choice.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> If they have leggings on and are bringing a suitcase or duffel bag with them at an awkward time of the day, odds are they're a stripper. One told me the name of the place but didn't refer to it as a strip club and another said "she had friends that were strippers" and got dropped off at stripper street in Baltimore


Have you ever had any who get dropped off at a hotel and they're carrying a bag and a pair of these....


----------



## woodurather (Feb 11, 2021)

pizza man dont come here no mo : ( neither do uber/lyft....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am not unaware of either; and your point is___________________________________________________?


My point is: How is it that Harris is not qualified to be the POTUS. She has more government experience than Biden's predecessor.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Palin was a blown opportunity. You must consider, though, that the number one on her ticket ran the worst campaign since Dukakis' in 1988.


McCain wasn't the problem. His biggest problem was that the economy cratered in the two months before the election. An economic panic right before the election usually causes the party currently in office to lose the election.



Trafficat said:


> Trump is going to divide the Republican base in 2024 if he doesn't somehow get impeached and barred from office


He has already been impeached by the House. But there are not enough Republican Senators who are willing to vote for conviction for that to happen.

He will be back in 2024, and he'll probably cause the Republicans to lose then, whether the Democratic candidate is Biden, Harris, or somebody else.

Not because he doesnt have a loyal following (he does). And not even because he would lose a small portion of Republican votes (he will). But because he would dramatically lose most of the independent voters like myself.

I honestly don't know one way or the other if Trump will be able to get the Republican nomination. I'd be astonished if he doesn't run. Unless (possibly) he might have some post covid effects, since the latest news reports say he was sicker from it than White House people admitted to at the time it happened.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Coachman said:


> Have you ever had any who get dropped off at a hotel and they're carrying a bag and a pair of these....


LOL. Nah haven't caught any that were carrying those shoes and stopped driving a couple years ago any way. Those are the de facto stripper shoes though so I'm sure I'd see it soon enough if I ever drove again.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> My point is: How is it that Harris is not qualified to be the POTUS.


Regardless of whether or not _*I*_ consider Harris qualified, she has obstacles to overcome with the electorate in general, as did Obama. Anyone who does not understand that *just*_ ain't payin' no 'ttention_. Obama's obstacle was that he was (and still is, the last time that I checked) black. Let me pause, here, so that all Officers, Directors and Members of the League of the Perpetually Offended and Association of the Easily Triggered can get a grip on this. I am referring to Obama's problems with the electorate, *in general; *not with me specifically.

Now, we can continue. Despite its being 2008, being anything other than a white male was an obstacle to getting votes for President. For some time, the Democrats especially, had been wanting to put up for President something other than a white male. They had the ideal opportunity in 2008: an unpopular Republican president who had gotten us into a stupid war and for whose doomed to failure economic policies the bill had come due. The bill for his attempts to stave off a recession shortly after he first took office was presented in the form of pink slips for millions of people. DNC strategists look at this and say "A-HAAAAA! _Here_ is our opportunity!".. The DNC strategists knew damned well that numerous voters would vote anything _but_ Republican. They could "get away" with putting up something other than a white male. The DNC strategists seized their moment and put up Obama. It paid off with a "W".

On a side note to the above:

In Maryland, a heavily Democratic state, you had a sitting Republican governor, Ehrlich, with a sixty-five per-cent approval rating. If you take out for the undecideds, you have a slightly better than two-to-one "approve" over "disapprove". He was up for re-election in 2006, when the recession hit. He lost the election. When was the last time that you heard of a sitting governor with the incumbent's advantage and a two-to-one approval rating who lost a re-election bid? He lost that election to a notorious tax-and-spend nanny state liberal, something on the order of 52%-46%.

Similarly:

Harris has obstacles to overcome with the *electorate in general*. Not once on this topic have I stated my opinion of Harris or her being qualified or not. I have stated my opinion of her elsewhere on this forum, but, said opinion is not relevant to my point here. Harris has obstacles to overcome with the electorate, *in general* because not only is she not white, she is not male. This means that she must work harder and smarter to get people to vote for her. The DNC strategists are *not* unaware of this. All of the "progressives", triggered and offended can caterwaul all that they will about this, but, this is how the electorate in general is. If you are not a white male, you have a harder row to hoe to make it to the presidency. Unlike those who are different from a puppy, the DNC strategists actually will work to beat these barriers rather than whine about them. They are tough barriers to overcome, but, given the right circumstances, it _can_ be done. We have the right circumstances here.

We had an unpopular Republican President. We had (and still have) millions of people out of work who are not homeless Y-E-T, but are not homeless only because the government intervened. The DNC strategists did a good job of getting the blame for the intervention on the Democrats. Add the white male (although Catholic, but, remember, you have the right circumstances, here) in the Number One spot and you get the non-white female in the door by putting her in the Number Two spot.

She is in, but, still, she has obstacles with the electorate in general that she must overcome. Biden has to put her to work. She must be a higher profile Vice President than most. Her having to preside over the Senate more than did Barkley works to her advantage, as it puts her in the forefront. Still, this is not enough to convince enough of the electorate in general. For this reason, it would be smart actually to give her the title for a year. At that point, it is all on her. If she does a good job as President while at the same time running a good campaign for the job, she makes her case. Is there a reason NOT to vote for her? If she can run a good campaign, that proves that she can lead. If she does a good job as acting President, that proves that she is adequate to the task. Legitimately, she can ask "Why not vote for me?"

In Pangloss' Best of All Possible Worlds, this, of course, would not be the case. She could stand for the office as would anyone else, do the same thing that the other candidates do and win or lose. We do not, however, live in said Best of All Possible Worlds.. Right or wrong, she has the harder row to hoe to be elected.



Christinebitg said:


> McCain wasn't the problem. His biggest problem was that the economy cratered in the two months before the election.


The economy, stupid[/I] had its part to play, but McCain's failure to prove himself effective or to put forward any credible solutions did not help him. His inability to answer questions in the debates suggested that he would be an ineffective President.Further, his poorly run campaign contrasted to Obama's well run demonstrated that Obama could lead while McCain could not. Contrast the McCain campaign's failure to bring Palin up to current on the issues and inability to keep her in line with the Obama campaign's success in keeping Biden's foot out of his proverbial mouth and him in line in general. This was demonstrated convincingly in the Vice Presidential debates. Biden's job was to do no harm. He completed that task satisfactorily. . Palin, in contrast, was a total whackette.

I saw a Republican Jimmy Carter in McCain. I was not the only one

*Q:*


Coachman said:


> Have you ever had any who get dropped off at a hotel and they're carrying a bag and a pair of these....


*A: *Yes.



Gtown Driver said:


> Those are the de facto stripper*professional dominatrix* shoes.


FIFY


----------



## woodurather (Feb 11, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> My point is: How is it that Harris is not qualified to be the POTUS. She has more government experience than Biden's predecessor.
> 
> McCain wasn't the problem. His biggest problem was that the economy cratered in the two months before the election. An economic panic right before the election usually causes the party currently in office to lose the election.
> 
> ...


cant stand trump lost me at supporting stop n frisk n of cource jullyanni
neva voted in my life dont participate in evil and thats what the lessor of two evils is
but its trump2024 if he runs again
burn **** burn
this year proved all my hypotosis lol 100% corrupt
dont bother if you aint got a billion
you are trash your business doesnt deserve to operate unless you have millions to burn every weeks


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

mch said:


> You sure do have a lot to say.
> 
> What country are you from? Do they have electricity there yet? Or do you guys still carry tourches when you go out to the field to decide which goat you're gonna screw that night?


We only carry torches when there are feast days that include "torch an American" nights.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> an unpopular Republican president who had gotten us into a stupid war and for whose doomed to failure economic policies the bill had come due.


Your memory of that election is partially flawed.

George W. Bush was not unpopular. Not at all. And while my personal opinion of him was low, he didn't have a lot of baggage going when John McCain got the Republican nomination. Nor was McCain a bad choice.

On the contrary. I was considering whether to vote for McCain during that summer. He mostly lost me when he selected Sarah Palin as his running mate, though. It became clear to me pretty quickly that she was a bad choice. She was, to be direct about it, a nut case.

It wasn't until after McCain locked up the nomination that the economy hit the skids. Their convention was in the first week of September, long after he had come out on top in their primaries.

He nailed that down back in _February_ on Super Tuesday.

The Lehman Brothers bankruptcy didn't happen until September 15th.

If it hadn't been for the economic turmoil (aka The Great Recession) McCain would have become President. He was running against the first African American to get a major party's nomination. Even I thought Obama was light on experience for the job.

It was, in a way, similar to what happened in 2020. In a normal circumstance, Trump would have been reelected.

It's incredibly difficult to defeat an incumbent POTUS who's running for reelection, no matter who he is or what his baggage is. Before 2020, the previous time was in 1992. Before that, it happened in 1980. You can debate if 1976 counts, since Gerald Ford was never elected to the Presidency.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Your memory of that election is partially flawed.


Marry, mademoiselle, I submit that it is the memory of someone other than mine that is flawed.


Christinebitg said:


> George W. Bush was not unpopular. Not at all.


When he left office, Bush's approval rating was thirty four per-cent. If you take out for the undecideds, that is two disapprove for every one that approves. Two to one against would be a textbook illustration of unpopular. Around election time, 2008, Bush's approval rating was twenty five to twenty-eight per-cent. That, as well, serves as a textbook illustration of unpopular.

https://news.gallup.com/poll/116500/presidential-approval-ratings-george-bush.aspx


Christinebitg said:


> Nor was McCain a bad choice.


The poor running of his campaign suggests otherwise.



Christinebitg said:


> It wasn't until after McCain locked up the nomination that the economy hit the skids.


The last fool was found some time in early 2006. It was at that point that things began to head south.



Christinebitg said:


> The Lehman Brothers bankruptcy didn't happen until September 15th.


Lehman Brothers spent time staving off the inevitable. They were in trouble long before September, 2008.



Christinebitg said:


> If it hadn't been for the economic turmoil (aka The Great Recession) McCain would have become President.


....................which is why I stated that the Democrats saw this as the perfect opportunity to get a non-white male into Sixteen Hundred.



Christinebitg said:


> Even I thought Obama was light on experience for the job.


He was. He was a former state senator who had served seven years as a state senator and a little less than half his term as a U.S. Senator. They dragged him out of nowhere for several reasons, one of which I have cited. Further, the DNC leadership did not want Hillary Clinton. Before the League of the Perpetually Offended and the Association of the Easily Triggered get all out of sorts, let it be understood that the reason that they did not want Hillary Clinton was NOT because she was (and still is, the last that I was aware) female, it was because she was (and still is) Hillary Clinton.

Despite that, they saw Obama as someone that they could sell to the American Public. They proved correct. In the end, at the least, Obama did prove adequate to the task.



Christinebitg said:


> It was, in a way, similar to what happened in 2020. In a normal circumstance, Trump would have been reelected.


I might have argued putting my money on that in October, although I would not have been surprised, even then, if he did win. If you apply a little 20/20 hindsight, consider that somewhere between midnight 3 November, 2020 and 0200 4 November of the same year, it did actually look like Trump was going to win. I forget exactly what time I went to bed that night. When I woke up the next morning, it had, however, changed. With said hindsight, I would shy from arguing your point.

Still, the Democrats did see an opportunity. It was one that I would have seen as a DNC strategist. They put up their money and played their hand. It paid off.



Christinebitg said:


> It's incredibly difficult to defeat an incumbent POTUS who's running for reelection, no matter who he is or what his baggage is.


I would not put it in terms that strong, but, there is such an animal as the incumbent's advantage.


----------



## ocdriver1987 (Aug 24, 2020)

Everyone profiles. Mexicans in the Orange County/ LA area are all no tip min fares going 1 mile to work so i used to try avoid them but you can't. The Chinese are rude and demanding, love giving bad ratings. Vietnamese are nice but cheap. Japanese usually nice. Most blacks are nice but I'm white so it's not smart to pickup from a black neighborhood in LA. Indians are generally very pleasant and respectful. Filipinos are probably the friendliest. Middle Eastern are usually ok but have had issues with body odor.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I agree with much of what you wrote. 
I'm going to address a couple of things that I'm not in complete agreement with.



Another Uber Driver said:


> When he left office, Bush's approval rating was thirty four per-cent.


While that's a true statement, it's not all that relevant. That figure is for January 2009, two months after the election.

The economy was still heading south at that point. The stock market (a leading indicator for the economy) didn't bottom out until early March 2009.



Another Uber Driver said:


> They dragged him out of nowhere for several reasons, one of which I have cited.


It was not completely out of nowhere, although we agree that he was a light weight in terms of experience.

He had given a very well regarded bunch of speeches before that. And perhaps just as important, he was an outstanding law student. The following is from the New York Times in ** 1990 **.

"The Harvard Law Review, generally considered the most prestigious in the country, elected the first black president in its 104-year history today. The job is considered the highest student position at Harvard Law School."

Don't get me wrong. I didn't particularly like Hillary Clinton (and didn't vote for her the one time I had the chance to), and I thought Obama didn't have enough experience. I thought the Democrats should have nominated Joe Biden in 2008.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Your memory of that election is partially flawed.
> 
> George W. Bush was not unpopular. Not at all. And while my personal opinion of him was low, he didn't have a lot of baggage going when John McCain got the Republican nomination. Nor was McCain a bad choice.
> 
> On the contrary. I was considering whether to vote for McCain during that summer. He mostly lost me when he selected Sarah Palin as his running mate, though. It became clear to me pretty quickly that she was a bad choice. She was, to be direct about it, a nut case.


I never liked McCain. Anti-gun. McCain Feingold act. People I know who voted for McCain were hoping he would die in office and Palin would inherit the throne. So Palin might have lost him some votes, but I personally feel like having Palin on the ticket was his only chance at victory and won him more votes than she lost him. With my evolved views today, I would not have voted for his ticket at all, but I believe at the time I voted for McCain only because Palin was on the ticket. Overall, I feel that it was probably much better for America that Obama won his two consecutive terms.

Before Biden chose a running mate, I also felt that his only chance of winning the presidency was to nominate a black woman as his running mate, especially after he had made insensitive remarks that were causing him to lose favor amongst minorities.

Contrary to @Another Uber Driver , I strongly feel that Harris being a racial minority woman makes her far more electable. The Democrat party would be naïve to take the minority vote for granted. Pre-election polls from before Biden chose a running mate actually showed more support for Trump amongst Blacks than he had when he ran against HRC.

I feel that running a minority candidate can only help the DNC because almost anyone who would hold the race of the candidate against them is probably not voting for the party that wants to regulate hate speech on the internet.

I also do agree with you, that the timing of the Pandemic and the corresponding economic turndown, was strongly in the disfavor of Trump.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Everyone is full-time racist. Just some are open about it and some are full-time liars. If you need to be explained at your old age how discrimination is a human thing, then you need to be placed in an home where people can take care of you.


Dr. Saw Bones!

Are you suggesting that the average RS driver is NOT so "color blind" (so to say) as many have suggested?



Trafficat said:


> I never liked McCain. Anti-gun. McCain Feingold act. People I know who voted for McCain were hoping he would die in office and Palin would inherit the throne. So Palin might have lost him some votes, but I personally feel like having Palin on the ticket was his only chance at victory and won him more votes than she lost him. With my evolved views today, I would not have voted for his ticket at all, but I believe at the time I voted for McCain only because Palin was on the ticket. Overall, I feel that it was probably much better for America that Obama won his two consecutive terms.
> 
> Before Biden chose a running mate, I also felt that his only chance of winning the presidency was to nominate a black woman as his running mate, especially after he had made insensitive remarks that were causing him to lose favor amongst minorities.
> 
> ...


As our GOP friends seem to be sleathily distancing themselves from The Donald...now might be the right moment to bring Palin out of the artic wilderness, spruce her up in readiness for 2024...who knows, she might be able to "again make America great again" (AMAGA)!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> While that's a true statement, it's not all that relevant. That figure is for January 2009, two months after the election.


It is relevant in that it is a final statement on him. We can, however, pass over that and consider this:



Another Uber Driver said:


> Around election time, 2008, Bush's approval rating was twenty five to twenty-eight per-cent. That, as well, serves as a textbook illustration of unpopular.


The source is the same as already cited. His approval rating was even worse at election time.

One of the problems with TDS is that it also gave rise to BNS; Bush Nostalgia Syndrome. One of the better known sufferers of that affliction was none other than Nancy Pelosi, who also suffered from TDS. Do keep in mind that the two are not concomitant in a given sufferer, but the former did give rise to the latter. Mrs. Obama's taking a liking to G.W. Bush also gave rise to BNS.

Trump was so bad that he made G.W. Bush look good..



Christinebitg said:


> The economy was still *heading south* at that point.


The operative words are those emphasised. There was trouble, people knew it and were losing jobs.



Christinebitg said:


> It was not completely out of nowhere,


I made that statement more in a relative sense than anything. He was not a prominent player on the National Stage. One thing that I liked about him in his early days was the he was trying to be a goad to the Democratic Party. He kept telling them that they need to look at why they keep losing elections.

BIden's time was just when he won. After four years of whackjobbery, the electorate was ready for a boring guy who gave the appearance of being "sensible". A boring, "sensible" guy could not have won in 2008, 2012 or 2016. Had that been the case, the contest in 2016 should have been between Webb and Kasich. Romney should have given a better showing in 2012.

Despite that, I am curious. Whom would you have had as Biden's running mate in 2008, or 2012?



Trafficat said:


> Before Biden chose a running mate, I also felt that his only chance of winning the presidency was to nominate a black woman as his running mate, especially after he had made insensitive remarks that were causing him to lose favor amongst minorities.


It went from "We know Joe." to "You owe, Joe." His campaign was on life support when it hit South Carolina. Nationally known pundits were calling for him to drop out. Had he done that, it would have left Sanders. The DNC would have had a hard roe to hoe to keep the nomination from Sanders. Trump would have trounced Sanders.

Many people, however, were saying that calls for Biden to drop out of the race were premature. He should wait until the results from South Carolina had been announced. If he did not win or at least turn in a strong Show, then, the calls for him to end his campaign would have had basis.

Biden won thirty nine delegates to Sanders' fifteen, thus, a convincing first place. It was the minorities that saved Biden's campaign. Biden knew that and he knew that he owed them. Harris was the first installment on paying off that debt. His insensitive remarks were not that much of a liability. Keep in mind that the double standard of the Left gives a pass to Democrats, especially on what their double standard calls "ancient history". The "Ancient History" designation does not, however, apply to those who disagree with the Left.

On the other hand, the minorities have a long memory regarding the Democrats' taking them for granted. They had been complaining for years that the DNC leadership was taking them for granted. DNC leadership constantly blew them off, as said leadership thought that the minorities had nowhere else to go. They had "nowhere", allright. When election time 2016 showed up, the minorities went nowhere; at least not to the polls. For that, as it tuned out, they cut off their nose to spite their face: Donald Trump won. Still, it sent a clear message to DNC leadership. Biden read it well.



Trafficat said:


> I strongly feel that Harris being a racial minority woman makes her far more electable.


.......perhaps on the coasts or in Illinois, but nowhere else. Elections are not won on the coast. Illinois is, however, one state where they are.



Trafficat said:


> The Democrat party would be naïve to take the minority vote for granted.


It has for years. Said taking of the minorities for granted cost them the 2016 election.



Trafficat said:


> I feel that running a minority candidate can only help the DNC because almost anyone who would hold the race of the candidate against them is probably not voting for the party that wants to regulate hate speech on the internet.


There are more of those people out there than most would care to admit.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Your memory of that election is partially flawed.
> 
> George W. Bush was not unpopular. Not at all. And while my personal opinion of him was low, he didn't have a lot of baggage going when John McCain got the Republican nomination. Nor was McCain a bad choice.
> 
> ...


The good thing about McCain was he was a centrist Republican who would work with Democrats, RIP.....................

Not this stance as many on both sides the hell with you if you don't go either left or right, center is usually the best option in my view.



Trafficat said:


> I predict Harris will probably be the next USA president. She will either inherit the position from Biden if he ends his presidency early, or she will be elected after he is out of office. It just doesn't seem likely that the Republicans can run a winning candidate in the next 4 to 8 years against her. I'm not saying I agree with her politics. I don't. It just seems likely to me.
> 
> Trump is going to divide the Republican base in 2024 if he doesn't somehow get impeached and barred from office, and a huge percent of America will vote for Harris just because she would be the first woman, politics aside. I think Hillary would have won against Trump if she didn't have such incredible baggage.
> 
> ...


If she goes up against Trump in 2024 I don't think she can win, I think Biden will go down as a great president also.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Trump is done. Nikki Haley will be the GOP nominee in 2024. She will unify the party and easily defeat Harris.


----------



## Macdizzle (Dec 12, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> For the most part, no. Paxholes come in all shapes and colors.
> 
> As a matter of practicality though, I put up with more BS from minorities. If I pulled up on a white male and he was rude to me like he says "why you late dude?" and he had 30 tons of groceries, I'd cancel. If it was a Black dude, I'd just brace myself for the 1 star and take him anyways. I can absorb a lot of 1 star ratings, but I figure it won't take many "he cancelled on me because he's a racist" complaints to get to deactivation station.


There are a couple of 90-100% Hispanic and African American populated neighborhoods around here (Atlanta) that i feel safe in. I won't pick up there because they are most likely short round trip or grocery trips.


----------



## 💎reditthraway (Jan 6, 2021)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Everyone is full-time racist. Just some are open about it and some are full-time liars. If you need to be explained at your old age how discrimination is a human thing, then you need to be placed in an home where people can take care of you.


Everyone profiles. It's human nature. Race has nothing (naturally) to do with it.

If I see an Eminem (white ghetto dude) wanna be with a hobo stench walking near or towards me you bet your ass I'm going to be on alert.

If I see a Jay-Z (black ghetto fabulous) wanna be with a nice Calvin Klein scent walking near or towards me I wouldn't think or look twice (unless I'm thinking about robbing him).

But yes, there are still a lot of racists in America compared to the rest of the world.



Mcwharthog said:


> Trump is done. Nikki Haley will be the GOP nominee in 2024. She will unify the party and easily defeat Harris.


The name doomed her from the start. She should just count herself she lucky she got as far as she did.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Dr. Saw Bones!
> 
> Are you suggesting that the average RS driver is NOT so "color blind" (so to say) as many have suggested?
> 
> ...


All are racist. The first sign of a pathological liar is the term "I don't see color".


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

&#128142;reditthraway said:


> But yes, there are still a lot of racists in America compared to the rest of the world.


Have you been to the "rest of the world?"

America is not homogenous like a lot of other places are. Racism is not talked about in a lot of places because different races tend to be superminorities and it is understood that they have no right to complain.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

#1husler said:


> As our GOP friends seem to be sleathily distancing themselves from The Donald...now might be the right moment to bring Palin out of the artic wilderness, spruce her up in readiness for 2024...who knows, she might be able to "again make America great again" (AMAGA)!


----------



## 💎reditthraway (Jan 6, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> Have you been to the "rest of the world?"
> 
> America is not homogenous like a lot of other places are. Racism is not talked about in a lot of places because different races tend to be superminorities and it is understood that they have no right to complain.


Yes I have.

I am willing to bet my current passport (not yet expired) has more stamps in one page (okay maybe two) then your entire passport does.

And you misread or misconstrued my sentence (I think). When I say compared to the rest of the world, I mean racism exists everywhere but is more apparent in the United States. And your last sentence shows just how much of a "world-traveler" you are.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

&#128142;reditthraway said:


> Yes I have.
> 
> I am willing to bet my current passport (not yet expired) has more stamps in one page (okay maybe two) then your entire passport does.
> 
> And you misread or misconstrued my sentence (I think). When I say compared to the rest of the world, I mean racism exists everywhere but is more apparent in the United States. And your last sentence shows just how much of a "world-traveler" you are.


It is more apparent here, if you have never been somewhere else. And maybe because elsewhere there is no expectation that the minorities are catered to. Japan does not bend backwards to be inclusive and fair to non-Japanese. America is by far a more inclusive and less racist nation IMO. Race simply is not an issue in Japan because it is almost exclusively made up of Japanese. But try being a Korean born in Japan, or a Black American living in Japan. Here police do racial profiling but it is officially illegal. Here you can gain the right to vote if you are any race. In Japan it simply goes without saying that non-Japanese are suspicious. And you will never gain the right to vote if you are not Japanese.

In the Untied States we have black policemen. I doubt there is a single Korean (or otherwise non Japanese) ethnic cop in all of Japan.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

The left wing and race, it reminds me of Star Trek in the 60's there is a episode that is perfect, you have a bunch of 40 and under running around they don't have to work they just smile and all is good, and then Jim Kirk and Spock realize the older than 40 gets put down.

The shit hits the fan next thing you know Kirk is like Enterprise we need Proton Torpedoes on these marks.


----------



## 💎reditthraway (Jan 6, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> It is more apparent here, if you have never been somewhere else. And maybe because elsewhere there is no expectation that the minorities are catered to. Japan does not bend backwards to be inclusive and fair to non-Japanese. America is by far a more inclusive and less racist nation IMO. Race simply is not an issue in Japan because it is almost exclusively made up of Japanese. But try being a Korean born in Japan, or a Black American living in Japan. Here police do racial profiling but it is officially illegal. Here you can gain the right to vote if you are any race. In Japan it simply goes without saying that non-Japanese are suspicious. And you will never gain the right to vote if you are not Japanese.


I think you count yourself as an expert through means of reading and observing from afar rather then traveling to, or befriending those who come from, the places you speak of.










And even if you've been to Japan or Korea once ages ago, this does not speak for the entire world.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

&#128142;reditthraway said:


> I think you count yourself as an expert through means of reading and observing from afar rather then traveling to, or befriending those who come from, the places you speak of.
> 
> View attachment 564237
> 
> ...


I have lived in Japan for several months, as part of a Korean company. Most of my coworkers were Koreans or Japanese for about 2 years.

And we're just talking about race, try being homosexual in Japan. Or a vegan working for a Korean company. Or even a non-drinker. Sorry, but in my experience the United States is way more inclusive than Japan.

Think Americans are bad for "buy American"? Try working for a Japanese company located in the United States. They have everything shipped from Japan, even the smallest, most inconsequential items, because "Buy Japanese" is way more of a thing for Japanese nationals than "Buy American" is here.


----------



## 💎reditthraway (Jan 6, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> I have lived in Japan for several months, as part of a Korean company. Most of my coworkers were Koreans or Japanese for about 2 years.


Exactly, not the entire world once again.

And two years how long ago?

I go back to Japan to visit friends at least once a year or every two years depending on the circumstances.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

&#128142;reditthraway said:


> Exactly, not the entire world once again.





&#128142;reditthraway said:


> And two years how long ago?
> 
> I go back to Japan to visit friends at least once a year or every two years depending on the circumstances.


Well, I only need a single counter example to prove that America is not the most racist country in the world.

I was in Japan 3 years ago, and I was supposed to go back to Japan earlier this year. But no one from America can go there because of Visa issues. My old Korean company was able to send Koreans there however in my place.

Despite trying very hard to make friends in these places, I have very few Japanese and Korean friends. Most of them reject me outright simply because I will not drink alcohol or eat meat. Eating meat is basically a requirement at a Korean company, and drinking alcohol is basically a requirement for a Japanese company. There is no room for cultural diversity, nor understanding granted to you for being an outsider when it comes to workplace culture which involves essentially mandatory after work social outings.

You should have also heard the awful things some of the Japanese guys said about my Korean counterparts, especially the women, which were tasked with doing things that women simply don't get tasked to do in Japan because Japan is so male dominated. They seemed to be much more racist against the Koreans than the Americans on our team.

The Korean company had 1 Japanese person working for them directly, and in the United States. She moved to the United States specifically because she knew she could not advance her career in Japan. Some of the Korean women working in the United States on our joint national project told me similar about Korea for them.

I know women's rights, sexuality, dietary preference, etc. are more than just about race, but there is not much tolerance in Japan for differences in race, culture, or perspective.

Don't get me wrong, I love Japan. But socially it is extremely conservative compared to the United States, in my opinion.

What I don't understand about the American left is that they seem hell bent on saying that the United States is the worst country in the world, and that we should emulate other places. Why not be more realistic and take a more objective comparison? Yes, America has a racism problem. But it is not the worst place in the world for racism.


----------



## 💎reditthraway (Jan 6, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> Well, I only need a single counter example to prove that America is not the most racist country in the world.
> 
> I was in Japan 3 years ago, and I was supposed to go back to Japan earlier this year. But no one from America can go there because of Visa issues. My old Korean company was able to send Koreans there however in my place.
> 
> ...


I did not say Americans are the most racist, I said there are a lot compared to the rest of the world and even your sole example here does not prove that to be wrong.

And just FYI, a good buddy of mine went to Korea to teach English, ended up working in an investment firm in Japan-made tons of money and married a Japanese girl and now has a kid together. I don't think he's ever coming back.

Maybe your experience is just that. Your experience which again, is not a worldly one.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

&#128142;reditthraway said:


> I did not say Americans are the most racist, I said there are a lot compared to the rest of the world and even your sole example here does not prove that to be wrong.
> 
> And just FYI, a good buddy of mine went to Korea to teach English, ended up working in an investment firm in Japan-made tons of money and married a Japanese girl and now has a kid together. I don't think he's ever coming back.
> 
> Maybe your experience is just that. Your experience which again, is not a worldly one.


Maybe I'll be going back to Japan to teach English this year, assuming they ever reopen travel with the United States. I have non-refundable tickets to Japan that have to be used by the end of the year. I don't dislike Japan. I just am capable of recognizing social conservatism when I see it. Japan is a socially conservative place. So is Korea.

Where have you been that is markedly less racist than the United States? And did you actually work there for a job or try to live there in any way, or did you just view a few landmarks and then fly back home? Did you personally witness interracial interactions?

My passport doesn't have many stamps, because when I have traveled abroad I stayed for months at a time. I don't travel to sightsee. I travel to live and work.

Let me add, that when I was in Japan, I was NOT in Tokyo. I was in smaller places that are markedly more conservative than Tokyo itself where there are a lot more foreign visitors and where English is commonly spoken a lot more by Japanese people.

Here's an interesting article where it includes some survey results from different nations about whether people would prefer a "same race neighbor". It doesn't list the USA, but I found another article I think discussing the same survey result and the answer was like 6% in the USA. Compare that to 20%+ in the countries they posted survey results from here:

https://worldpopulationreview.com/country-rankings/most-racist-countries
Then lets look at the EU, 46% would not be cool with their child being in a relationship with a black person:
https://www.boredpanda.com/racism-i...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic
I'll bet you in the United States almost no parents care about the race of their children's significant other... well, I don't have to bet, because there are surveys: https://www.pewresearch.org/social-trends/2017/05/18/2-public-views-on-intermarriage/ The answer is only 9% are opposed to interracial marriage in the USA! Compare that with 46% in EU. In fact, Sweden was the only nation in Europe that had less than 10% opposed to interracial marriage.

Again, I'm not saying racism is not a problem in the United States. What I'm saying is, that racism IS a problem in most of the world. The main difference is that here in the United States, people actually want to fix racism whereas most of the rest of the world does not care or assumes the USA is the worst because they read about racism here, while ignoring racism in their own culture that doesn't even make the news.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I've had a couple friends that have lived in Japan. One still lives in Japan and got married to a Japanese girl and the other went to teach English, did some DJing and had a few girlfriends while out there.

Some points I remember them bringing up and general things I also have heard about


I've heard a lot of things about how "conservative" Japan is. The Japanese look at American people as very extroverted because in their society they're brought up to work more as a unit. Standing out and being your own person is frowned upon. Not that it's impossible, but if you want to stand out you're best off getting like an acting or TV gig or something. It's also commonly known that it's rude to always say everything you feel. If you don't like something about someone or something they prefer to keep it to each other generally from what I've heard. You don't have open adversarial things between individuals in the work force like in the US. 

Sexuality and Violence are also looked at pretty differently. From what my friends have told me and what I've seen, sex and sexual activity is definitely less taboo in Japan. Like sexual acts that would get an event cancelled or a TV show cancelled in the US can kind of just occur in Japan without any issue. Women's used panties are a fetish in Japan and are have known to be sold or given away as a prize at events. They also have love hotels that you can go to after a drunk night out that are set up like a maze. That way you can either make out on the floor if you get lazy or if you end up getting through the maze you find a romantic lounge set up where you can enjoy yourselves. They may have birth rate issues, but they openly promote sexual activity. 

On the other hand violence is a bit more taboo in Japan from what I've seen. Like for instance a violent video game like Mortal Kombat is fine to sell in the US, but in Japan it's considered too violent. Same for other Asian countries and places like Australia. 



As far as them being racist or nationalist, there's definitely some truth to that. I've heard it's pretty difficult to open up a business as a foreigner in Japan and if you do you most likely will have to find tourists or foreigners for clientele. The older Japanese still have a quite a disdain for the Chinese and vice versa. The younger Japanese are more open minded though and might at worst just call you "Gaijin" which is their term for foreigner. Baka Gaijin would mean foolish foreigner. I would say being an American guy in Japan would probably be a relatively safe experience though as long as you drink and like the culture. Japanese people do love Western culture and will wear weird English words on their shirts and clothes just because it looks cool. Not to mention Japanese girls fantasize about being with a Western guy, so it's free pickings there. 

If you want a place where crime isn't much of an issue, Japan is great for that also. It's generally said to be a place where you can drop something valuable in a bathroom or a store and it would still like be there a few hours later. Whereas in the US it's very likely gone unless a rare good Samaritan turns it in somewhere. From what I've been told it's also generally a place where you could leave your door open at night and not fear for anyone breaking in or hurting you. There's a general respect for people's space and belongings there that laws alone don't really do for their country or the US. Carrying a gun is mostly restricted so any violent crimes will usually just be stabbings and still very rare. 


One of my friends lived in Tokyo and the other one lived in Kyoto which I believe is about an hour away. I've also known some people that have lived in the Northern prefectures which I believe is considered the country. In Tokyo foreigners are pretty common so outside of their normal introverted/conservative aspects they'll generally otherwise not be surprised by you in a general sense. I hear going out to the country as a foreigner is quite an experience though as they look at you like an alien. Especially if you're black. They might even want to touch your hair or something. 


I've met some people who generally enjoy working in Japan, but you have to enjoy the very restrictive "we are all a team" environment. If you enjoy that you'll be fine, but otherwise it likely serves you better as a foreigner to not have to work there or do something where you generally work on your own like English teaching. Overall if you "fit in" to their customs you'll have a great time there as you basically can't ever be in physical danger there compared to what it's like living in the US. Where exposing yourself to a violent criminal or home invasion is not very difficult. If you don't conform to their customs though, you'll have a rough time I would imagine.


----------



## 💎reditthraway (Jan 6, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> What I don't understand about the American left is that they seem hell bent on saying that the United States is the worst country in the world, and that we should emulate other places. Why not be more realistic and take a more objective comparison? Yes, America has a racism problem. But it is not the worst place in the world for racism.


You're jumping to conclusions here, but you've been doing that all along. I never said this and maybe your reaction to what I wrote is an inner projection of sorts?


Trafficat said:


> Maybe I'll be going back to Japan to teach English this year, assuming they ever reopen travel with the United States. I have non-refundable tickets to Japan that have to be used by the end of the year. I don't dislike Japan. I just am capable of recognizing social conservatism when I see it. Japan is a socially conservative place. So is Korea.
> 
> Where have you been that is markedly less racist than the United States? And did you actually work there for a job or try to live there in any way, or did you just view a few landmarks and then fly back home? Did you personally witness interracial interactions?
> 
> ...


The closer you get the more scattered the photos are, showing I wasn't just in Tokyo but I suppose if you don't have an iPhone you wouldn't know that and would jump to conclusions (just as you have throughout this conversation).

I never said racism isn't a problem outside of the US. I just said it's more so here than the rest of the world because I have traveled outside of the United States and not just to Korea or Japan (the irony) and have encountered more racism here then abroad. And there is a difference between saying it as is or treating someone different because of cultural differences versus judging and discriminating simply due to the color of one's skin.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> Sexuality and Violence are also looked at pretty differently. From what my friends have told me and what I've seen, sex and sexual activity is definitely less taboo in Japan. Like sexual acts that would get an event cancelled or a TV show cancelled in the US can kind of just occur in Japan without any issue. Women's used panties are a fetish in Japan and are have known to be sold or given away as a prize at events. They also have love hotels that you can go to after a drunk night out that are set up like a maze. That way you can either make out on the floor if you get lazy or if you end up getting through the maze you find a romantic lounge set up where you can enjoy yourselves. They may have birth rate issues, but they openly promote sexual activity.


They definitely promote sexuality from males towards females. Big problems with gropings exist in Japan apparently, although I did not see it. It is definitely a hetero-male dominated culture.



Gtown Driver said:


> On the other hand violence is a bit more taboo in Japan from what I've seen. Like for instance a violent video game like Mortal Kombat is fine to sell in the US, but in Japan it's considered too violent. Same for other Asian countries and places like Australia.
> 
> As far as them being racist or nationalist, there's definitely some truth to that. I've heard it's pretty difficult to open up a business as a foreigner in Japan and if you do you most likely will have to find tourists or foreigners for clientele. The older Japanese still have a quite a disdain for the Chinese and vice versa. The younger Japanese are more open minded though and might at worst just call you "Gaijin" which is their term for foreigner. Baka Gaijin would mean foolish foreigner. I would say being an American guy in Japan would probably be a relatively safe experience though as long as you drink and like the culture. Japanese people do love Western culture and will wear weird English words on their shirts and clothes just because it looks cool. Not to mention Japanese girls fantasize about being with a Western guy, so it's free pickings there.
> 
> If you want a place where crime isn't much of an issue, Japan is great for that also. It's generally said to be a place where you can drop something valuable in a bathroom or a store and it would still like be there a few hours later. Whereas in the US it's very likely gone unless a rare good Samaritan turns it in somewhere. From what I've been told it's also generally a place where you could leave your door open at night and not fear for anyone breaking in or hurting you. There's a general respect for people's space and belongings there that laws alone don't really do for their country or the US. Carrying a gun is mostly restricted so any violent crimes will usually just be stabbings and still very rare.


On the other hand, while violence is rare, if you do end up in any sort of physical confrontation, regardless of the facts, the system in Japan is basically going to find you guilty simply because you are Gaijin, at least from what I've heard. Fortunately, for me, the people I met with were mostly very respectful. I understand Gaijin is not particularly offensive, but I was not called Gaijin, only Gaikokujin, which is more polite. As a white American I do agree for the most part that the society is very warm, but still your legal rights are very limited.

The Japanese guys loved that I was trying hard to speak the language. I think it won me some points despite the fact that I would not drink with them.

And I definitely agree, the people in Japan are incredibly honorable. I did run into a grocery clerk trying to scam me over some charge he kept adding to my basket, a supposed donation to charity which I never agreed to, and I am pretty sure he was pocketing. I called him out on it to make him stop and he was grateful I did not escalate the situation. But in general, yes, they will chase you down to return your lost possessions. I left thousands of dollars worth of my stuff in an unlocked bag in the factory I was at without any fear of any of it going missing from the Japanese guys. I would have immediately suspected my American counterparts if something went missing. So I guess I'm guilty to an extent of the same profiling that the Japanese police did.



Gtown Driver said:


> One of my friends lived in Tokyo and the other one lived in Kyoto which I believe is about an hour away. I've also known some people that have lived in the Northern prefectures which I believe is considered the country. In Tokyo foreigners are pretty common so outside of their normal introverted/conservative aspects they'll generally otherwise not be surprised by you in a general sense. I hear going out to the country as a foreigner is quite an experience though as they look at you like an alien. Especially if you're black. They might even want to touch your hair or something.


I had Japanese guys want to touch my beard a lot, and definitely some stares, but not nearly as many stares as one of my coworkers who was a very tall and imposing looking guy. The funny thing is, someone at the factory let the word out about my tall imposing coworker, and some advertising company actually visited the factory and paid the guy some money just to star in a commercial because apparently they really wanted an imposing looking white guy for their commercial for some odd reason.

I didn't mind the people wanting to touch my beard. But I was also told by one of the Koreans on my team that spoke Japanese that I was being nicknamed "messy" when people talked about me and I was not around, because of my beard.



&#128142;reditthraway said:


> You're jumping to conclusions here, but you've been doing that all along. I never said this and maybe your reaction to what I wrote is an inner projection of sorts?


A projection of what? Let me guess, I'm definitely the worst racist of them all for I have shown that other countries score as less welcoming in surveys on biracial marriages or having a different race neighbor.



&#128142;reditthraway said:


> The closer you get the more scattered the photos are, showing I wasn't just in Tokyo but I suppose if you don't have an iPhone you wouldn't know that and would jump to conclusions (just as you have throughout this conversation).


Nope, no iphone here.



&#128142;reditthraway said:


> I never said racism isn't a problem outside of the US. I just said it's more so here than the rest of the world because I have traveled outside of the United States and not just to Korea or Japan (the irony) and have encountered more racism here then abroad. And there is a difference between saying it as is or treating someone different because of cultural differences versus judging and discriminating simply due to the color of one's skin.


Okay, well, I'm glad you have a real perspective. Most leftists who tell me America is much worse than everywhere else don't even OWN a passport. I will simply disagree, and express that in my opinion USA is more inclusive than most of the world, based on both a combination of my personal experiences and survey results.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I believe there is a direct correlation between racism and education level. Racism, sexism, and homophobia always seem to flourish in communities with a low level of education. Therefore, I think that the US, with a fairly well educated population, is far less racist, sexist, homophobic, than most countries of the world that have less educated populations and more traditional cultures.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> On the other hand, while violence is rare, if you do end up in any sort of physical confrontation, regardless of the facts, the system in Japan is basically going to find you guilty simply because you are Gaijin, at least from what I've heard. Fortunately, for me, the people I met with were mostly very respectful. I understand Gaijin is not particularly offensive, but I was not called Gaijin, only Gaikokujin, which is more polite. As a white American I do agree for the most part that the society is very warm, but still your legal rights are very limited.


True. If you're there on a Visa/Passport you basically can't be remotely criminal or adversarial. Won't work well for you, but if you get into a fight in Japan you were asking for it for the most part. You might get a little more leeway if you end up becoming a permanent resident/citizen, but I believe you have to live there for at least 10 years to get that. Maybe that gets cut short if you get married or are a top foreign entrepreneur. Otherwise you have to be squeaky clean and always makes sure you have your passport on you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I love delivering food these days. No back seat driving, almost always tips, no false accusations, no BS. 

Worst pax were white Karens in upscale areas, anyone in the hood, and "Queen" or "Killer" with a stop. 

Lyft? Forget about it. Couldn't handle the nonsense. 

Ironically, my worst pax on Lyft was a racist white dude, spewing all kinds of nonsense. Reported him, they flipped it accidentally and sent me the warning. 

Also had a black Lyft pax, Jamaican, go off about bad drivers, moron pedestrians, etc and frequently dropping the N word with a hard R. 

She was a former Lyft driver and quit because of "these stupid N.." 

I'm not sure which made me more uncomfortable but she and her husband were hilarious 😂.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I really do miss driving pax before the pandemic. I drove people of all races, backgrounds, and income levels. I drove people from 37 different countries. (Uber told me this after my 1000th trip). I never had a major issue with anyone.

I only drive as a side gig, no late night bar crowd. Mostly weekend mornings, afternoons, and early evenings.

Uber Eats has been has been a good alternative for me. Its kind of boring compared to driving pax but the pay has been mostly decent throughout the pandemic.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Trump was so bad that he made G.W. Bush look good.


Sadly, that's quite true.



Another Uber Driver said:


> After four years of whackjobbery, the electorate was ready for a boring guy who gave the appearance of being "sensible".


For many years at our house, the saying has been "Boring is under-rated." In our 60s, we're not looking for excitement.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Whom would you have had as Biden's running mate in 2008, or 2012?


Honestly, I don't know. But I'm not one of the people who tries to figure out who the "rising stars" in the party are. Anyhow, as an independent, I don't get to vote in the primary elections here in Texas. I don't plan to change my affiliation, although I've thought about it over the last 4 year's.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Mcwharthog said:


> I believe there is a direct correlation between racism and education level. Racism, sexism, and homophobia always seem to flourish in communities with a low level of education. Therefore, I think that the US, with a fairly well educated population, is far less racist, sexist, homophobic, than most countries of the world that have less educated populations and more traditional cultures.


It is more cultural than educational. I know plenty of educated people who look down on homosexuality. The fact you view that other countries are less educated than America which has the lowest education level in a first world country just shows what biggoted ignorant white trash you are, as if calling yourself mcwarthog and driving for ,60 cents a mile wasn't enough proof. It is funny how the most progressive Americans are usually the most racist while claiming to not be racist and accusing everyone else with racism.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> It is funny how the most progressive Americans are usually the most racist while claiming to not be racist and accusing everyone else with racism.


What's funny to me is that people who complain about liberals and progressives are usually the worst. They usually are intent on rolling the clock back to the 1950s, when they could insult anyone that they wanted to, without fear of being called out on it.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Christinebitg said:


> What's funny to me is that people who complain about liberals and progressives are usually the worst. They usually are intent on rolling the clock back to the 1950s, when they could insult anyone that they wanted to, without fear of being called out on it.


American 1950s sucked too. People just missed the higher quality of living.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> American 1950s


I like the music from that era.



Christinebitg said:


> the 1950s, when they could insult anyone that they wanted to, without fear of being called out on it.


When some one takes me to task over my non-politically correct speech, I simply ask them: "............and your complaint is________?". This usually results in one of two responses: A. they are at a loss for words; B. they go into some sort of hysterical rant.

I found this most effective in dealing with the ultra Lefties that I encountered in the Happy Valley of Western Massachusetts when I was in graduate school. It was they who turned me off to the Left, although they did not drive me into the arms of the Right.,


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

I don't racially profile, however I do have several rules I don't violate.
One of them is the name the name that pops up. If it is OBVIOUSLY an Alias I wont pick them up.
When I say Obvious, I will give several examples:

#1. I was driving late at night ( around 1130pm) and I got the ping an answered it. The name that popped up was "Murder". .. . NOPE! called the guy before I canceled and told him, hey Sorry, I am not going to pick up someone with the name Murder. He said it was just a nickname, and I told him I have no doubt and you might be an okay guy, but I do carry and for his protection and mine, was not going to pick him up and he may want to think about changing the name as most R/S drivers would also cancel. said good night and hung up.

#2 Guys name pops up as Grand Dragon. Maybe its me, and maybe its being racist, but the only name/term that Grand Dragon implies is the top guy in a KKK branch. .. so umm. .Nope

so racially profile not so much. . .. . profile based on my own rules. .. ALL THE TIME


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> They usually are intent on rolling the clock back to the 1950s, when they could insult anyone that they wanted to, without fear of being called out on it.


OK, so what are you complaining about?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Bravo that this thread hasn’t been locked and it’s at 9 pages. Normally controversial topics get the thread locked.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Because racist trash always views it as a personal attack when you try to talk about racial discrimination.
> 
> They treat people of color like shit, and then go ballistic if someone calls them out on it.
> 
> ...


I read very little these days, but happy to see that you're still a sniveling, left-wing, racist, malcontent.

Happy Wednesday.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Once the bars are closing at 2 am on weekend, then I cancel all male names and only pick up female names.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> OK, so what are you complaining about?


About people who think that it was better in the past. If only we could roll back all the progress that's been made, and that life would somehow be wonderful again now if that happened.

I'm old enough to remember when married women had to get their husband's permission to get a credit card in her own name. And single women couldn't get one at all.



Valar Dohaeris said:


> I read very little these days, but happy to see that you're still a sniveling, left-wing, racist, malcontent.


The first part of that is often related to the next part.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

#1husler said:


> So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked about this, that and other thing in regards to driving U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to side step them) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.
> 
> Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?


Only Walmart shoppers....


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Same


That's a clever answer. If someone racially profiles, then their last 4 problem rides would be Caucasian also. &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;



Christinebitg said:


> I don't either. I just go pick them up and take them where they want to go. Haven't had a serious issue (knock on wood) in over 900 trips. (Disclaimer: I haven't driven since the end of February 2020.)


This is the best approach.



Christinebitg said:


> I don't either. I just go pick them up and take them where they want to go. Haven't had a serious issue (knock on wood) in over 900 trips. (Disclaimer: I haven't driven since the end of February 2020.)


This is the best approach. 


franksoprano said:


> I don't eat sweets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't poor people the worst tippers, for very good reason?

Maybe we all just experience different flavors of poverty.



Dr. Saw Bones said:


> You are racist Boomer. In fact you are probably more racist then your own children. We all know it. First thing that comes to my mind when some American gets all defensive about racism is that they most likely have a slave owner somewhere down the line, so they have to go full non-racist to save face.


Let's not live in glass houses. Somebody (often black Africans) sold those citizens to really bad men for other countries.



Dr. Saw Bones said:


> You are racist Boomer. In fact you are probably more racist then your own children. We all know it. First thing that comes to my mind when some American gets all defensive about racism is that they most likely have a slave owner somewhere down the line, so they have to go full non-racist to save face.


Let's not live in glass houses. Somebody (often black Africans) sold those citizens to really bad men for other countries. 


The Gift of Fish said:


> Amen. A lot of this problem is caused by the "woke" white people, who see it as their duty to feel offended on the behalf of other races when people do not go along with the absolute madness of political correctness. For example, in a post I discussing whites and blacks with a black UPer and we were both using the terms "whites" and "blacks". However, my use of the word blacks triggered another (white) UP member reading the thread, who replied:
> 
> In true woke SJW style, he took it upon himself to feel offended on the behalf of blacks and to lash out. I then reminded him that blacks themselves use the term "blacks". Most recently in the name that was chosen, by blacks, for the organisation "Black Lives Matter". It's not called "African American Lives Matter".
> 
> The radical left trying to control what we say and trying to limit the discussions that we are able to have is one of the biggest problems in the tackling of the problem of racism and racial divide. When we can't even discuss the issues, they're never going to get solved.


I personally preferred the 1970's slogan, Black is Beautiful. Very positive and accurate messaging.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Any president would be hamstrung in the tackling of a pandemic due to the federalism of this country. The declaration of states of emergency, action plans and management of lockdowns are at the state level, resulting in an ineffective patchwork of measures. Central government is powerless to impose a national coordination to combat the virus.
> 
> Federalism is, of course, designed to limit the power of the government in the name of freedom. But, as they say, freedom is not free. The price paid now is tens of thousands of avoidable deaths of Americans from the inability to limit the virus.
> 
> This is not a judgment by me. Maybe you folks think it's worth it; I don't know. Each country has to decide what is best for itself.


Excellent post.



Christinebitg said:


> My point is: How is it that Harris is not qualified to be the POTUS. She has more government experience than Biden's predecessor.
> 
> McCain wasn't the problem. His biggest problem was that the economy cratered in the two months before the election. An economic panic right before the election usually causes the party currently in office to lose the election.
> 
> ...


Your point about government experience not very good. Like him or not, Donald Trump has been dealing with city, state, federal, and international governments his entire life. Harris has a very narrow LEO focus of experience. An international developer has to deal with nearly every department of a government and still get the project completed.

I don't care to hear about Donald the Saint OR Donald the Devil.

I'm simply pointing out something a lot of people overlook when considering candidates outside the political sphere.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Any president would be hamstrung in the tackling of a pandemic due to the federalism of this country. The declaration of states of emergency, action plans and management of lockdowns are at the state level, resulting in an ineffective patchwork of measures. Central government is powerless to impose a national coordination to combat the virus.
> 
> Federalism is, of course, designed to limit the power of the government in the name of freedom. But, as they say, freedom is not free. The price paid now is tens of thousands of avoidable deaths of Americans from the inability to limit the virus.
> 
> This is not a judgment by me. Maybe you folks think it's worth it; I don't know. Each country has to decide what is best for itself.


Exactly. That's why Canada flattened the curve months ago.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Mcwharthog said:


> Trump is done. Nikki Haley will be the GOP nominee in 2024. She will unify the party and easily defeat Harris.


President DiSantis


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Uber Crack said:


> Same


BS!


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> President DiSantis


DeathSantis couldn't get elected for city dog catcher after his Florida disaster.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Diamondraider said:


> President DiSantis


At least he can spell!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

#1husler said:


> So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked about this, that and other thing in regards to driving U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to side step them) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.
> 
> Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?


Could be avoiding them because they don't tip? LOL


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Could be avoiding them because they don't tip? LOL


Who's "they?" &#128586;


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Coachman said:


> I've never turned down a ride because of the pax's race.


BS!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> DeathSantis couldn't get elected for city dog catcher after his Florida disaster.


One statement and I already know your level of knowledge on the virus.

Florida is the only state showing Americans how badly the politicians have screwed the country.

show me one irrefutable fact that Florida is a disaster.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> One statement and I already know your level of knowledge on the virus.
> 
> Florida is the only state showing Americans how badly the politicians have screwed the country.
> 
> show me one irrefutable fact that Florida is a disaster.


He's got blood on his hands, thousands died from that far right lunatic opening things up too soon and the unemployment disaster, he handled both extremely bad, he is gone soon and will never be elected again.

Just yesterday 7,280 new cases and 122 deaths, DeathSantice couldn't run a hotdog stand correctly.................









Florida COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer


Florida COVID-19 Coronavirus update by county with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, current active cases, recoveries, historical data, trends, projections, and timeline.




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> He's got blood on his hands, thousands died from that far right lunatic opening things up too soon and the unemployment disaster, he handled both extremely bad, he is gone soon and will never be elected again.
> 
> Just yesterday 7,280 new cases and 122 deaths, DeathSantice couldn't run a hotdog stand correctly.................
> 
> ...


Florida death rate is BELOW the national average. And non-COVID deaths have not spiked the way they have in lockdown states.

You are using media propaganda to take a stance when you should be ANALYZING the facts and not repeating an opinion narrative created by others. You are convinced you believe it because you have no access to other facts.

If you want to open you mind to other perspectives, I'll share some non-partisan COVID facts that do not fit the media and far-left propaganda.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> Florida death rate is BELOW the national average. And non-COVID deaths have not spiked the way they have in lockdown states.
> 
> You are using media propaganda to take a stance when you should be ANALYZING the facts and not repeating an opinion narrative created by others. You are convinced you believe it because you have no access to other facts.
> 
> If you want to open you mind to other perspectives, I'll share some non-partisan COVID facts that do not fit the media and far-left propaganda.


Doesn't matter he caused the death of thousands of people and also many people lost their homes due to his handling of the unemployment debacle, kick the far right lunatic to the curb, this is all that's left.

He will be looking for work in the private sector in 2022 this is for sure.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> He's got blood on his hands, thousands died from that far right lunatic opening things up too soon and the unemployment disaster, he handled both extremely bad, he is gone soon and will never be elected again.
> 
> Just yesterday 7,280 new cases and 122 deaths, DeathSantice couldn't run a hotdog stand correctly.................
> 
> ...


Your own link shows the Florida death rate is in 28th place in the country despite having one of the oldest populations.

Read your own goddamn posts before you contradict yourself again.



franksoprano said:


> Doesn't matter he caused the death of thousands of people and also many people lost their homes due to his handling of the unemployment debacle, kick the far right lunatic to the curb, this is all that's left.
> 
> He will be looking for work in the private sector in 2022 this is for sure.


Unemployment was a debacle in damn near every state and it continues to be in most states.



franksoprano said:


> He's got blood on his hands, thousands died from that far right lunatic opening things up too soon and the unemployment disaster, he handled both extremely bad, he is gone soon and will never be elected again.
> 
> Just yesterday 7,280 new cases and 122 deaths, DeathSantice couldn't run a hotdog stand correctly.................
> 
> ...


OMG. You are from NJ and you waste time complaining about Florida!?!?!

NJ governor should be in solitary in the same prison Cuomo is headed


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> Your own link shows the Florida death rate is in 28th place in the country despite having one of the oldest populations.
> 
> Read your own goddamn posts before you contradict yourself again.
> 
> ...


He's a disgrace to governors around the US, it doesn't matter what place Florida is in, he has killed thousands and screwed so many people with unemployment you idiot why don't you understand this?

https://www.sun-sentinel.com/corona...203-tyjmgkos6bd7vo7vnripqliany-htmlstory.html


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> He's a disgrace to governors around the US, it doesn't matter what place Florida is in, he has killed thousands and screwed so many people with unemployment you idiot why don't you understand this?
> 
> https://www.sun-sentinel.com/corona...203-tyjmgkos6bd7vo7vnripqliany-htmlstory.html


L.O.L.

Florida has been pretty open, kids are going to school, it has a decent economy, a huge elderly population and by most measures has performed no worse than NY and CA which are locked up tighter than Newsom's wine cellar.

Aren't you a little old to be using teenager memes?


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> L.O.L.
> 
> Florida has been pretty open, kids are going to school, it has a decent economy, a huge elderly population and by most measures has performed no worse than NY and CA which are locked up tighter than Newsom's wine cellar.
> 
> Aren't you a little old to be using teenager memes?


I hate the guy and sure he will be working in private sector once again, age has nothing to do with anything. He opened everything up far too early and thousands died, he was even hiding out for a few weeks during the worst of it, the media couldn't find him, he did nothing to fix the unemployment which caused many to lose their homes, he needs to go. When the Florida voters take out their anger on him he is gone.


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?


Of course, I would in 2021!

-) BroomKeisha would hop on my new Escalade with about 15 kids, with no carseats running her sassy mouth about "other drivers being OK with kids riding on her lap." Maybe 9 hefty relatives eating fried chicken leaving all trash behind, all because "the customer's experience." Not to mention, me getting carjacked in their area or getting a drug-run at gun point, because I failed to go offline.
-) Millennials 'Keith & Like-Beth' would get in the car, talking their "gluten-free/seriously like totally/and I'm like-and I was like" language, and demanding, not just SIRIUSXM, but pairing their phones so they can listen to their music while complaining about my driving and the fact I don't carry alkaline water for them, just to get a comp'd ride after a 1* rating.

So, black car service and comfort at bus fare prices?!?! You guys are willing slaves!


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Diamondraider said:


> That's a clever answer. If someone racially profiles, then their last 4 problem rides would be Caucasian also. &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;
> 
> 
> This is the best approach.
> ...


Those black men were different ethnic groups. That is like saying whites killed whites during world wars. Pointless and stupid.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> I hate the guy and sure he will be working in private sector once again, age has nothing to do with anything. He opened everything up far too early and thousands died, he was even hiding out for a few weeks during the worst of it, the media couldn't find him, he did nothing to fix the unemployment which caused many to lose their homes, he needs to go. When the Florida voters take out their anger on him he is gone.


Drivel.


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> Aren't poor people the worst tippers, for very good reason?


No. No one's cheaper than entitled, well-off millennials... bar none!


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Drivel.


Coming from a Masshole that is a compliment. The most racist state in the USA, the 70's racial problems told us this.


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> Coming from a Masshole that is a compliment. The most racist state in the USA, the 70's racial problems told us this.


&#127871;&#127871;


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> Coming from a Masshole that is a compliment. The most racist state in the USA, the 70's racial problems told us this.


O..kay? You seem rather unwell.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> If only we could roll back all the progress that's been made,


Not everybody thinks it's progress.



Christinebitg said:


> married women had to get their husband's permission to get a credit card in her own name. And single women couldn't get one at all.


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing


You would consider it to be a bad thing if you couldn't get even one credit card, right?

What if you had a daughter who couldn't get the credit she needs to move out of your house?

How about if you paid to put her through medical school, and then she couldn't get a job?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> You would consider it to be a bad thing if you couldn't get even one credit card, right?


Except I can, so I don't gotta worry about it.


Christinebitg said:


> What if you had a daughter who couldn't get the credit she needs to move out of your house?


Back then, you ain't needed no credit for that.


Christinebitg said:


> How about if you paid to put her through medical school, and then she couldn't get a job?


In this country even then, if you hadda MD, somebody was gonna take you


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm old enough to remember when married women had to get their husband's permission to get a credit card in her own name. And single women couldn't get one at all.


In the 60s and 70s when credit cards were first becoming widely used, most married women stayed home and relied on their husbands income. As the income earner the husband almost always controlled the bank accounts.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> In the 60s and 70s when credit cards were first becoming widely used, most married women stayed home and relied on their husbands income. As the income earner the husband almost always controlled the bank accounts.


And any woman who wanted to do something different from that was screwed. And not in a good way.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> And any woman who wanted to do something different from that was screwed.


OK, so what are you complaining about?


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Coachman said:


> In the 60s and 70s when credit cards were first becoming widely used, most married women stayed home and relied on their husbands income. As the income earner the husband almost always controlled the bank accounts.


The good old days, now they want to be your boss at work when they are the worst employee in the place with Affirmative Action, then when it's time for romance they want you to pay for dinner and everything else, thankfully hookers haven't changed much.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Could be avoiding them because they don't tip? LOL


I always tip, unless the service is poor! And so do some black people not all but some do


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> The good old days


Maybe for you they were. I wouldn't go back to then, even if I somehow could.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Maybe for you they were. I wouldn't go back to then, even if I somehow could.


With my crazy life they were certainly not even close to all good, but still nice to be young again.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

franksoprano said:


> The good old days, now they want to be your boss at work when they are the worst employee in the place with Affirmative Action, then when it's time for romance they want you to pay for dinner and everything else,.


.....and then when you do pay, they report you to Personnel*HR*(I forgot to use the Newspeak term). I keep using the old term) for harassment.

_ simul pares esse coeperint, superiores erunt_

-Livy, _Ab Urbe Condita_, XXXIV:3 (in the mouth of Cato the Elder)

"At the same time that they (women) will have become our.equals, they will be our superiors" (literal)

The use and placement of the Future Perfect and Simple Future tenses are of import, here.

Yes, even in ancient Rome, a fiercely patriarchal society, there were debates about women's rights. You can read this in English, here:

http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus:text:1999.02.0164:book=34:chapter=3
You want to read Book Thirty-Four, Chapters Two, Three and Four (look on the left of the page and you can go to the book previous and subsequent to the one to which the link takes you).. You will read the speech of Cato the Elder, one of the consuls, at the time. You also will read the speech of the Tribune Lucius Valerius. They are debating if the Tribunal, which consisted of the Tribunes of the People and certain magistrates, should propose to the Senate a repeal of the _Lex Oppiana_, which restricted women's rights to own property or things of value. Cato is speaking against such a proposal; Valerius, for it.

Cato' speech does discuss other matters about the conduct of women.

In ancient Rome, the Tribunal could place laws before the Senate for its consideration. Certain officials, such as the consuls, did have the right to address the Tribunal and participate in any debate, but could not vote on a course of action that the Tribunal might want to take.. Similarly, the members of the Tribunal could place proposed laws before the Senate, but could not participate in the debate on the Senate floor nor could they vote on the matter. Two tribunes did, however, have the right to stand at the door of the _Curia_ and could forbid the Senate to discuss a specific matter.


----------



## Fieryblitz (Feb 25, 2021)

#1husler said:


> So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked about this, that and other thing in regards to driving U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to side step them) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.
> 
> Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?


We don't racially profile here in Lagos though something of that nature happened during the first surge of the Coronavirus with the Chinese population in Lagos, but it's largely getting back to normal. I tend to profile my pax based on how they sound on the phone and what "Truecaller" app list their names to be.


----------



## BruceBurleson (Nov 18, 2020)

#1husler said:


> So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked about this, that and other thing in regards to driving U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to side step them) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.
> 
> Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?


It's monumentally stupid to racially profile passengers, not to mention illegal. To me the money is the same color regardless of those paying it.



#1husler said:


> So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked about this, that and other thing in regards to driving U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to side step them) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.
> 
> Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?


I might add, perhaps the reason why Uber has it set up so that we can't view a rider's destination until we pick them up is over concern that some moronic riders will say, "I'm not going to Roxbury, Everett, Revere, Dorchester," etc. But hey if people want to throw away earning potential then their idiocy isn't limited to their racism.



DerBundes said:


> No. No one's cheaper than entitled, well-off millennials... bar none!


Actually I find that well-heeled riders are the worst tippers. Working class folks from Brockton or Taunton regularly tip me and quite generously.


----------



## BlackSabbath87 (Feb 15, 2021)

I don’t racially profile - I’m not prejudice or a moron. I picked up a young woman in Jamaica, Queens NYC (Black or Hispanic) with two kids and a baby in a car seat. She was going to Brooklyn (round trip) for some food. We didn’t talk. I admit I assumed the worst with three kids in the car but they were well behaved. The trip was $110 and she tipped me $75 That has been my biggest tip in Jamaica - from ANY race of passenger and I’ve picked up mostly Indians (who don’t tip at all) but also African American, Hispanic and Whites in that area.

Personally, if your only option in America is driving Uber/Lyft, working at Dunkin Donuts or living check to check. You certainly don’t have room to talk.


----------



## ojellod (Sep 17, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I've never turned down a ride because of the pax's race.


Exactly. I am a 65 year old white woman driving in Bridgeport, CT. I only drive during the day for safety, and I have never, nor would I ever, refuse to drive someone because of their race. The majority of my passengers are people of color.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

BruceBurleson said:


> It's monumentally stupid to racially profile passengers, not to mention illegal. To me the money is the same color regardless of those paying it.
> 
> 
> I might add, perhaps the reason why Uber has it set up so that we can't view a rider's destination until we pick them up is over concern that some moronic riders will say, "I'm not going to Roxbury, Everett, Revere, Dorchester," etc. But hey if people want to throw away earning potential then their idiocy isn't limited to their racism.
> ...


What makes racism monumentally stupid, I am curious?



ojellod said:


> Exactly. I am a 65 year old white woman driving in Bridgeport, CT. I only drive during the day for safety, and I have never, nor would I ever, refuse to drive someone because of their race. The majority of my passengers are people of color.


A little old to be playing cabbie there.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> What makes racism monumentally stupid, I am curious?
> 
> 
> A little old to be playing cabbie there.


By the looks of where she lives demographics wise she'll be a negative statistic soon enough. Oh that's right the majority of her customers are people of color, what the hell is that I really don't know.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

franksoprano said:


> By the looks of where she lives demographics wise she'll be a negative statistic soon enough.


I know nothing about Bridgeport. From the state she is in I am guessing WASP enclave?


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

ojellod said:


> Exactly. I am a 65 year old white woman driving in Bridgeport, CT. I only drive during the day for safety, and I have never, nor would I ever, refuse to drive someone because of their race. The majority of my passengers are people of color.


Lol at the thought of someone doing RS in Bridgeport who judged a client based on race let alone religion and all of the other things judge people on. I wish the city would bring back The Gathering of the Vibes.



Dr. Saw Bones said:


> I know nothing about Bridgeport. From the state she is in I am guessing WASP enclave?


The state=yes, the city =no. People look down at the city, every/ county or has it's own city like Bridgeport. Maybe it's a feel good for the WASP to have a city to look down on?


----------



## Benniethecab (Nov 6, 2018)

I've never profiled a passenger either. I'm 67 and drive in northern NJ and have given over 6000 rides. I've had passengers from extremely wealthy areas and from the slums of Newark (that's not to say that all of Newark is a slum as large parts of it are quite nice). Most of my pax have been nice regardless of where they live. And the ones that I didn't want to encounter again were of all races and economic backgrounds.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Eco-Charles said:


> Lol at the thought of someone doing RS in Bridgeport who judged a client based on race let alone religion and all of the other things judge people on. I wish the city would bring back The Gathering of the Vibes.
> 
> 
> The state=yes, the city =no. People look down at the city, every/ county or has it's own city like Bridgeport. Maybe it's a feel good for the WASP to have a city to look down on?


I just looked at Bridgeport a bit, she better not work nights or days.

It is number 88 on USA most violent cities at around 144k people.

For Bridgeport most recent stats, 1,431 violent crimes were reported, 4,464 property crimes, 11 murders, 116 rapes, 584 robberies, and 720 assaults in 2014. Bridgeport is considered safer than 10 percent of all U.S. cities.

And the "I would never refuse someone because of race" comment, absolute BS.

There were actually 17 murders in 2019 and this woman wants to play I am a left wing woman and I would never refuse someone because of race routine, she without a doubt depending on how much she drives will be a statistic one day.

[HEADING=2]America's Most Dangerous Cities: 4 Are In CT and one of them is Bridgeport.[/HEADING]



Benniethecab said:


> I've never profiled a passenger either. I'm 67 and drive in northern NJ and have given over 6000 rides. I've had passengers from extremely wealthy areas and from the slums of Newark (that's not to say that all of Newark is a slum as large parts of it are quite nice). Most of my pax have been nice regardless of where they live. And the ones that I didn't want to encounter again were of all races and economic backgrounds.


Yes, Newark reminds me of that shining city on the hill that Ronald Reagan once mentioned.

The chance of becoming a victim of either violent or property crime in *Newark* is 1 in 42. Based on FBI crime data, *Newark* is not one of the safest communities in America. Relative to *New Jersey*, *Newark* has a crime rate that is higher than 87% of the state's cities and towns of all sizes.


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> Yes, Newark reminds me of that shining city on the hill that Ronald Reagan once mentioned.
> 
> The chance of becoming a victim of either violent or property crime in *Newark* is 1 in 42. Based on FBI crime data, *Newark* is not one of the safest communities in America. Relative to *New Jersey*, *Newark* has a crime rate that is higher than 87% of the state's cities and towns of all sizes.


&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;
so getting killed by a distraught Alpine white kid, is much more welcomed/acceptable than by a minority in either Patterson, Orange or Newark?!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> I think I got one tip in 5000 rides from black dudes as you put it, what am I doing wrong?


Hillary used an accent
Have you tried that?

Sadly...
Baby seats and 4 stops with no tip equals me suppling a car gas and me for 6 bucks an hour.
Where do I always run into that?
Either Uber needs to subsidize or I need to cancel

BTW rates down quest down
No surge
At least the drivers here get it
Right now

Will people learn they can't count on getting an Uber and find other ways
Mismanagement?


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> Hillary used an accent
> Have you tried that?


I'll put my English accent to work.


wallae said:


> Hillary used an accent
> Have you tried that?
> 
> Sadly...
> ...


The is the main problem with it, many jobs you get are just not worth it and the public doesn't give a shit if you make money, at least most of them.

I decided if I do it again, I am going on a rampage of stealing their customers, I will get a new phone just a flip phone that I will use for my side business only, Uber and Lyft will not have that number and every customer I get that I think I can make money from in the future I will give them a card, I have a almost new SUV and do a great job so I am pretty sure I will steal a lot but they totally deserve it. If I start making decent money I will consider getting commercial insurance until then I will risk it.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> I'll put my English accent to work.
> 
> The is the main problem with it, many jobs you get are just not worth it and the public doesn't give a shit if you make money, at least most of them.
> 
> I decided if I do it again, I am going on a rampage of stealing their customers, I will get a new phone just a flip phone that I will use for my side business only, Uber and Lyft will not have that number and every customer I get that I think I can make money from in the future I will give them a card, I have a almost new SUV and do a great job so I am pretty sure I will steal a lot but they totally deserve it. If I start making decent money I will consider getting commercial insurance until then I will risk it.


Not me. Too hard here unless you have 1000s so the person being picked up is always close to you


----------



## Phatdollar (Dec 6, 2020)

See a lot of avoid the hoods replies... drunk white people are the most arrogant obnoxious people there are. Saturday evenings and nights full of the most entitled let me put 5 people in a car the fits 3 pax people I encounter. Most "hood" folks get in sit down shut up and ride. 

I sometimes adjust the music according "age" other than that listen to what I listen to.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Phatdollar said:


> See a lot of avoid the hoods replies... drunk white people are the most arrogant obnoxious people there are. Saturday evenings and nights full of the most entitled let me put 5 people in a car the fits 3 pax people I encounter. Most "hood" folks get in sit down shut up and ride.
> 
> I sometimes adjust the music according "age" other than that listen to what I listen to.


And...
Drunks..I avoid them too unless they're paying a big surge

And I avoid the gated golf Community where it seems to take 20 minutes to get to someone's house to pick them up and then 20 out
It's about the money
It's about risk/reward

Now I only do the area quest rides in combination with the week and weekend quest 
If not for that it wouldn't be worth driving and even with it it barely is
The area excludes the hood
That's Uber's racist policy &#129315;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fischer Fan said:


> All 3 of them told me that they would hardly ever pick up Black guys, even though they are Black themselves


Of course they did. What else would you expect them to say right after you just told them three black guys have robbed you at gunpoint?

Did you think they were going to start arguing with you, for crying out loud?

Now put yourself in different shoes... Let's say you're a women who has been sexually assaulted by three different guys in her life.

Would you expect her to say that it doesn't matter? Expect her to stand up for all men, if the topic of sexual assault comes up in conversation?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

BruceBurleson said:


> It's monumentally stupid to racially profile passengers, not to mention illegal. To me the money is the same color regardless of those paying it.
> . But hey if people want to throw away earning potential then their idiocy isn't limited to their racism.


Your nice shiny new Ready for Hillary bumper sticker is in the mail.

It ain't the money what's the issue. It's what you gotta put up with to get it. Why bother with it when there are so many other places you can get the same money for allot less trouble?


Fischer Fan said:


> Funny side note--- I told 3 Black cab driver friends about my last robbery. All 3 of them asked me the same question: why are you picking up Black guys? All 3 of them told me that they would hardly ever pick up Black guys, even though they are Black themselves.


The black cab drivers here say the same thing. Even they don't pick up young black guys. & this even though we got rideshares & the pandemic. & these ain't no Africans, they're black Americans.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Between Uber and Lyft, I've done almost 9,000 rides, I can with all honesty say I've never profiled a rider in terms of picking them up, either skin color, ethnicity, or location (I'm also well versed in the various parts of my town and take steps to protect myself), but, in other areas of the ride (tipping, behavior), well, stereotypes exist for a reason.



mama2bebes said:


> Your so-called facts are wrong. I don't rideshare, I deliver food. I've gotten great tips from black people. I've got great tips from delivering to the "hood". Perhaps they just didn't like you??


I spent 5 yrs delivering pizza in the hood, tips, unless the person was over 40 never happened. Realistically, you're getting "pitty" tips because you're delivering to the "hood", go talk to regular restaurant servers, there's a reason stereotypes exist


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> in other areas of the ride (tipping, behavior), well, stereotypes exist for a reason.


I usually get tips from two types of people: the super-rich, and the working class poor.

Middle class people are less likely, unless they're business women on an expense account trip to the airport.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Fischer Fan said:


> From 1995 to 2015 I drove a taxi in the SF Bay Area, mostly Palo Alto. I was robbed 3 times (once with a knife, twice with a gun). All 3 times were by African American men. The last time was in 2013. I saw a Black guy trying to flag me down, but I kept driving because I had a bad feeling about him. I then questioned myself as to whether I was being "racist". I decided to err on the side of "social justice" and turned around and picked the guy up. My original instincts were correct--- he was a bad guy. He robbed me.
> 
> I will readily admit that I have my guard up more when Black guys get into the taxi. Is that racist? No. Is it prejudiced? Yes. Is it unfairly prejudiced? Hard to say. I support a wife and 3 kids. Who takes care of them if I become a social justice warrior and lose my life over it?
> 
> ...


Very racist statistics you are using
We're going to have to place you into what we like to call "the basket of deplorable's"


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fischer Fan said:


> Even though the thread is about racial profiling, yet you had to redirect to female victimhood.


Just like you've been talking about being victimized. And that's somehow different?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Just like you've been talking about being victimized. And that's somehow different?


I'm a professional victim
It's always someone else's fault


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fischer Fan said:


> You were dismissive of my plight


Until you grow up and stop whining about it.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I usually get tips from two types of people: the super-rich, and the working class poor.
> 
> Middle class people are less likely, unless they're business women on an expense account trip to the airport.


My worst, most obnoxious rider ever was some wealthy c*nt from the Hamptons. She flew out to Boulder to visit her daughter, son-in-law and kids. First she was pissed that he ride was in a pick-up instead of a car or SUV (not my fault she requested Uber-X) then she was pissed I didn't have bottles of water (I stopped and bought two), then she was pissed I didn't take the toll road from the airport (I didn't have a toll transponder and didn't want to get nailed for a $25 administrative fee, in addition to a 20% toll surcharge) which meant we took a main road across town and hit construction. When we were in the final stretch she *****ed because I was speeding (75 in a 65 with the flow of traffic). The rest of the ride I got to listen to her brag about owning 4 houses, living in the Hamptons, how great United's 1st class service was, blah, blah, blah. When we got to the residence, she asked if I would carry her suitcase inside for her. Not only did she not tip, she rated me 1 star and *****ed to Uber.

I have a friend who used to drive on Long Island, frequently hitting the Hamptons, when I told her, her reply "in the Hamptons, if they request a Bentley and you show up in a Rolls they'll *****, if they request a black car and you show up in the wrong shade of black they'll *****, and they rarely tip"


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> I'm a professional victim
> It's always someone else's fault


This seems to be the way a lot of folks think.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> My worst, most obnoxious rider ever was some wealthy c*nt from the Hamptons. She flew out to Boulder to visit her daughter, son-in-law and kids.


Any woman who travels from the Hamptons to Boulder is a c-word. And probably actually named Karen too.



Frontier Guy said:


> I didn't have a toll transponder and didn't want to get nailed for a $25 administrative fee, in addition to a 20% toll surcharge


I wouldn't dream of driving for Uber here without an EZ Tag.

But if I did, I could pay them off by credit card after the trip, without an administrative fee.

That also happened with me when I was out of state in a rental car in Illinois. I rolled up to the toll plaza and there were only machines. I didn't have change.

I paid the toll on a credit card while I was sitting at the gate in OHare, waiting for my flight home.

If it was a long time ago, I could see how you might have that reaction though. Before the toll people realized they'd get more money by making it easier to pay.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Any woman who travels from the Hamptons to Boulder is a c-word. And probably actually named Karen too.
> 
> I wouldn't dream of driving for Uber here without an EZ Tag.
> 
> ...


The e-toll system in Colorado, if you don't have a transponder is a license plate reader, they charge a 20% because it's a license plate reader, and the $25 fee is because they have to research and mail it out to you. Yes, you can pay it online, it takes about 3 days to show up online and they still up-charge an admin fee


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fischer Fan said:


> Do you hate everyone, or just white heterosexual men?


No, just whiners who go on and on about how awful their entitled lives are.

You should change your name to Karen.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Fischer Fan said:


> Do you hate everyone, or just white heterosexual men?


Personally, I hate everyone, takes too much time and energy to single people out


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

wallae said:


> Hillary used an accent
> Have you tried that?


that can get someone killed, tho...
Hillary's as fake as press-on nails!


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Is it legal to have racist engraved on your own tomb marker? May have to update my will.


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Is it legal to have racist engraved on your own tomb marker? May have to update my will.


People will say what you led them to say, period. Strom Thurmond's, I bet, says "Patriot" and after Trump we all know that's codeword for emboldened nazi.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

DerBundes said:


> People will say what you led them to say, period. Strom Thurmond's, I bet, says "Patriot" and after Trump we all know that's codeword for emboldened nazi.


I don't get it? Who am I leading to say what?


----------



## Quicksilver 5 5 5 (Mar 7, 2020)

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...KHWh1AU8Q1QIwFXoECBcQAQ&biw=375&bih=616&dpr=2


----------



## Fischer Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> I don't get it? Who am I leading to say what?


According to liberals everything that a conservative says is a code word, a dog whistle, or has racist, homophobic, xenophobic, anti-women and/or Nazi undertones. It's hard to keep up with all of the hidden meanings, but I think that the new cheat sheet is coming out in a few days.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> My worst, most obnoxious rider ever was some wealthy c*nt from the Hamptons. She flew out to Boulder to visit her daughter, son-in-law and kids. First she was pissed that he ride was in a pick-up instead of a car or SUV (not my fault she requested Uber-X) then she was pissed I didn't have bottles of water (I stopped and bought two), then she was pissed I didn't take the toll road from the airport (I didn't have a toll transponder and didn't want to get nailed for a $25 administrative fee, in addition to a 20% toll surcharge) which meant we took a main road across town and hit construction. When we were in the final stretch she @@@@@ed because I was speeding (75 in a 65 with the flow of traffic). The rest of the ride I got to listen to her brag about owning 4 houses, living in the Hamptons, how great United's 1st class service was, blah, blah, blah. When we got to the residence, she asked if I would carry her suitcase inside for her. Not only did she not tip, she rated me 1 star and @@@@@ed to Uber.


Here's what ya gotta remember about obnoxious people like that.

1. Don't try to make the situation any better. You're gonna fail. Don't try to be nice to them. Don't try to give them back any money (it's happened & you can read about it on UPnet. Some of these morons have reached in their pockets & given the rider cash.). Don't try to give 'em 1st. class svc.

2. You're gonna get a crappy rating no matter what you do. So just get ' em where they're going as fast as you can & get 'em outta the car & move on. That's if you don't decide to kick 'em out 1st. Sometimes kicking 'em out is the best way to do it, but you ain't always got that option.

3.You ain't getting no tip. No matter how hard you try to make it better, it just ain't happening. Don't even try. So just give 'em the min. svc. you gotta & move on.

If they get on your nerves, tell 'em they can shut the hell up or walk. You don't really got nothing to lose. You're getting a crappy rating. You ain't getting no tip. You don't need to listen to their BS on toppa all that.

Carry the suitcase inside? WRONG!!!!!!
You ain't getting no tip. You're gonna get a crappy rating. WHY would ya wanna put the suitcase anywhere besides the sidewalk?

If they're in 1 of my limos, we got a policy against the driver going in their house. We can make exceptions for reg. custs. & if we know up front, but other than that, the drivers don't go in nobody's house. The policy is bags to the front door only. If they're rude or don't tip, it ain't often they get another limo from us.

We leave it up to the guys who rent out rideshare cars or cabs how they wanna handle it, but the only rel. between us & them is lessor to lessee. In most cases, the limo drivers are actually working for us.

If I'm driving 1 of our limos, I follow Co. policy.

If I was driving 1 of our cabs or ride share cars & bee n in that guy's sit., I'dda told her it wasn't happening. The bag goes on the sidewalk & I don't give a shit what happens after that. If that dumb broad wantsta argue about it, OK.

"Look sister. You're already pissed off & ain't nothing I can do to change it. You're already giving me a crappy rating & there ain't nothing I can. do to stop it. I ain't getting no tip, so I really don't feel motivated to do anything for you. The suitcase is going on the sidewalk. If you want it carried anywhere else, pay 1 of the kids in your neighborhood to carry it."

When Karen gets out, 1 star & a report to Uber she was rude & nasty & called you names & yelled at you & made it real dangerous for you to drive.


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> I don't get it? Who am I leading to say what?


As in
"When you pass, people will talk about you based on their individual interactions with you." Some will heap praise on you, while others will drag you in the mud


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Fischer Fan said:


> coming out in a few days.


That seems like some sort of a homophobic slur to me


----------



## mama2bebes (Aug 28, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> I spent 5 yrs delivering pizza in the hood, tips, unless the person was over 40 never happened. Realistically, you're getting "pitty" tips because you're delivering to the "hood", go talk to regular restaurant servers, there's a reason stereotypes exist


I can talk to myself, lol, since I used to be a restaurant server. The restaurant I worked at the longest was a café whose clientele was like 99% black. I made good money in tips there!


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

#1husler said:


> So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked about this, that and other thing in regards to driving U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to side step them) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.
> 
> Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?


Yes. I actively 5-star and am extra nice to black passengers that don't do anything terrible. Usually they're rude in response, but that's okay, a-2-b is all I ask. It's just so exciting to find an african american who can act like a normal human despite being black. It's kind of like how I get anxious when I pick up a 4.99 We should give black passengers medals for showing up on time.

The real problem is rich white people. They actively assume we're just designated drivers and we're paid for our time to wait for them. Almost all of the pax expecting me to transport 5-6 people in a 4 person Uber have been rich white people; and that was before the pandemic. Now the limit is 3, and still, rich white people are always trying to cram 4+ in a UberX. They're absolute trash, trying to save $10 by destroying your car and expecting you to break the law in front of their McMansion.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

#1husler said:


> So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked about this, that and other thing in regards to driving U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to side step them) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.
> 
> Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?


Half the time I don't even look at the person anymore. I don't look at the image on my phone and I don't look at the actual person getting into the car. Too many times they don't match. Moms calling a car for their high school students, husbands using their accounts for their wives... it doesn't engage me or enrage me any longer. Just pay me!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

#1husler said:


> So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked about this, that and other thing in regards to driving U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to side step them) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.
> 
> Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?


I profile my riders but not by race


----------



## Ojuice (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't racially profile, I'll pick up anywhere ... anytime...anybody! The question for me is "As a driver have you been racially profiled and ended up getting cancelled shortly after the ping?" or you get asked "Is this really your car?" or "What did you do to get this car?" or "You must not be from here!"......... I'll get some form of these questions in about 15-20% of all my rides on both LYFT & UBER! Racial Profiling is real from the passengers as well!


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

I think all of you who commented on here on this thread are racists lol it’s a shame we still live in a world like this. Just drive and drop off lol if you catch a Uber just ride and be dropped off. Normal conversations are ok but all this other stuff No Good lol. Looks like every single color and gender has been stereotyped and insulted here EVERY.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mcwharthog said:


> I really do miss driving pax before the pandemic. I drove people of all races, backgrounds, and income levels. I drove people from 37 different countries. (Uber told me this after my 1000th trip). I never had a major issue with anyone.
> 
> I only drive as a side gig, no late night bar crowd. Mostly weekend mornings, afternoons, and early evenings.
> 
> Uber Eats has been has been a good alternative for me. Its kind of boring compared to driving pax but the pay has been mostly decent throug





Mcwharthog said:


> hout the pandemic.


Same.

Things shifted in my market drastically. I tried for a while but quickly grew tired of passengers not following guidelines, scams, increased bogus ratings, and maybe one tip a week.

Eats has been a blessing through most of the pandemic, despite a lull for a while (when I went back to pax). Typically, $20-30 an hour (around a dollar an hour), way less stress and drama than pax.

Last pax was number 3,000, approaching one thousand deliveries.


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

BoboBig said:


> I think all of you who commented on here on this thread are racists lol it's a shame we still live in a world like this. Just drive and drop off lol if you catch a Uber just ride and be dropped off. Normal conversations are ok but all this other stuff No Good lol. Looks like every single color and gender has been stereotyped and insulted here EVERY.


Did they invent a new operating system friendly to mentally disabled people? "Just drive and drop off lol". Look, buddy, black lives matter. You need to check your privilege, this is literally the most fascist post I've ever read. Get help.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

BoboBig said:


> I think all of you who commented on here on this thread are racists lol it's a shame we still live in a world like this. Just drive and drop off lol if you catch a Uber just ride and be dropped off. Normal conversations are ok but all this other stuff No Good lol.





UberApfel said:


> Did they invent a new operating system friendly to mentally disabled people? "Just drive and drop off lol". Look, buddy, black lives matter. You need to check your privilege, this is literally the most fascist post I've ever read. Get help.


Now you want to call people names too. If you can judge and stereotype anyone than they can do the same to you. Get over it why live a life filled with a battle lol. I like and love everyone doesn't matter, if your a bad person that's another story but this is what's wrong with people and the world don't give me that blm stuff you sound defensive and ready to argue I just told you in my post I don't have anything against anyone.



UberApfel said:


> Did they invent a new operating system friendly to mentally disabled people? "Just drive and drop off lol". Look, buddy, black lives matter. You need to check your privilege, this is literally the most fascist post I've ever read. Get help.


I have over 5000 rides with a 4.92++ rating and drive in California.



UberApfel said:


> Did they invent a new operating system friendly to mentally disabled people? "Just drive and drop off lol". Look, buddy, black lives matter. You need to check your privilege, this is literally the most fascist post I've ever read. Get help.


What does black white brown or anything have to do with it? Hope you figure it out may God show you the way.



UberApfel said:


> Did they invent a new operating system friendly to mentally disabled people? "Just drive and drop off lol". Look, buddy, black lives matter. You need to check your privilege, this is literally the most fascist post I've ever read. Get help.


You start off with a insult than want to argue with people in the internet and than bring up race. Should I give a one star ⭐ I still give you five stars ✨ and move on to the next passenger simple. Hope you don't act like this in real life lol.



UberApfel said:


> Did they invent a new operating system friendly to mentally disabled people? "Just drive and drop off lol". Look, buddy, black lives matter. You need to check your privilege, this is literally the most fascist post I've ever read. Get help.


All I'm saying is do your job what if someone stereotyped you how would you like it when you go up to someone and they are doing their job in public you wouldn't like it..the hell are you talking about. Why does all this other crazy stuff matter I like driving Uber and have fun doing it.



UberApfel said:


> Did they invent a new operating system friendly to mentally disabled people? "Just drive and drop off lol". Look, buddy, black lives matter. You need to check your privilege, this is literally the most fascist post I've ever read. Get help.


Oh and every life matters on the planet Every.



UberApfel said:


> Did they invent a new operating system friendly to mentally disabled people? "Just drive and drop off lol". Look, buddy, black lives matter. You need to check your privilege, this is literally the most fascist post I've ever read. Get help.


Oh and every life matters Every.


UberApfel said:


> Did they invent a new operating system friendly to mentally disabled people? "Just drive and drop off lol". Look, buddy, black lives matter. You need to check your privilege, this is literally the most fascist post I've ever read. Get help.


for the being the way you are doesn't matter what color gender etc. gtfo pos


----------



## 156824 (Aug 9, 2018)

BoboBig said:


> Now you want to call people names too. If you can judge and stereotype anyone than they can do the same to you. Get over it why live a life filled with a battle lol. I like and love everyone doesn't matter, if your a bad person that's another story but this is what's wrong with people and the world don't give me that blm stuff you sound defensive and ready to argue I just told you in my post I don't have anything against anyone.
> 
> 
> I have over 5000 rides with a 4.92++ rating and drive in California.
> ...


Yeah bobobig is right


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

UberApfel said:


> Yes. I actively 5-star and am extra nice to black passengers that don't do anything terrible. Usually they're rude in response, but that's okay, a-2-b is all I ask. It's just so exciting to find an african american who can act like a normal human despite being black. It's kind of like how I get anxious when I pick up a 4.99 We should give black passengers medals for showing up on time.
> 
> The real problem is rich white people. They actively assume we're just designated drivers and we're paid for our time to wait for them. Almost all of the pax expecting me to transport 5-6 people in a 4 person Uber have been rich white people; and that was before the pandemic. Now the limit is 3, and still, rich ra white people are always trying to cram 4+ in a UberX. They're absolute trash, trying to save $10 by destroying your car and expecting you to break the law in front of their McMansion.


Probably not rich lol or would be catching a private limo. Seems like your racist in all your comments against blacks whites everyone dang. Everyone acts normal what are you talking about wow and didn't I say a-2-b (pick up drop off) lol but you called me mentally challenged and some other things too see you talk bad about everyone.


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

BoboBig said:


> I think all of you who commented on here on this thread are racists lol it's a shame we still live in a world like this. Just drive and drop off lol if you catch a Uber just ride and be dropped off. Normal conversations are ok but all this other stuff No Good lol. Looks like every single color and gender has been stereotyped and insulted here EVERY.


Hey, ma' guy...

I dropped rideshare as soon as I got my TLC in NYC. Just in time when Jersey slashed its rates, and Hoboken dusted off some arcane law to protect its interests (or the mayor's, at the time). The trend now in NYC is, since the surge is always high, get a comp'd ride anywhere by giving the driver a 1* rating. Can you imagine driving a surge dodger to JFK on a Friday at 3PM, just to get hit by an unfair low-rating which will never be removed?!?! Nah, I go where the money is and was able to build a stable clientele, east of the river.

I dropped rideshare as soon as I got my TLC in NYC. Just in time when Jersey slashed its rates, and Hoboken dusted off some arcane law to protect its interests (or the mayor's, at the time). The trend now in NYC is, since the surge is always high, get a comp'd ride anywhere by giving the driver a 1* rating. Can you imagine driving a surge dodger to JFK on a Friday at 3PM, just to get hit by an unfair low-rating which will never be removed?!?! Nah, I go where the money is and was able to build a stable clientele, east of the river.


----------



## feedtalesix (Mar 8, 2021)

I did once, and it haunts me to this day. My excuse was, I was tired, it was the last ride of an all-nighter. I should have gone home, I was going home, but I was tempted by a final ping nearby.


----------



## ojellod (Sep 17, 2020)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> I know nothing about Bridgeport. From the state she is in I am guessing WASP enclave?


Yeah, no. But thanks for assuming.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

BoboBig said:


> I think all of you who commented on here on this thread are racists





BoboBig said:


> Looks like every single color and gender has been stereotyped and insulted here EVERY.


Since by your own admission we insulted everybody without regard to _________, it looks like we ain't skrimunnaytid so we ain't no raysissiz. We hate everybody equally


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

And this is why, profiling is not just good but necessary...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369112642128863233I'll wait for those justifying this behavior


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Honestly I do not profile using race but I do profile a bit. For instance if it is picking up at a Starbucks I figure it will probably be a short ride to a nearby hotel so I'm probably going to decline it if traffic is bad and/or I am more than five minutes away. Regarding race some of my best passengers and conversations have been with people of color. If anything I find class matters more but even then there are some really good lower class passengers too. And I'm not currently upper class myself (I do this crap after all) so....



DerBundes said:


> And this is why, profiling is not just good but necessary...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369112642128863233I'll wait for those justifying this behavior


It could have just as easily been three drunk white Bikers here at Daytona. Race had nothing to do with that and profiling wouldn't have helped at all there.


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> It could have just as easily been three drunk white Bikers here at Daytona. Race had nothing to do with that and profiling wouldn't have helped at all there.


Bikers don't do rideshare. To them, it's for "siss13s"


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

DerBundes said:


> Bikers don't do rideshare. To them, it's for "siss13s"


Not so. Bike week is on right now in Daytona and I get plenty of them. They take the rideshare to avoid the DUI. Once I even took an Outlaws gang member wearing his colors and I dropped him off at the clubhouse! Dude was a nice guy and sat up front! lol


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

I have to laugh at a lot of the "I would never profile anyone by race, but I do avoid certain parts of town" replies. 

And, gee, why would that be?


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I have to laugh at a lot of the "I would never profile anyone by race, but I do avoid certain parts of town" replies.
> 
> And, gee, why would that be?


Americans are pathetic. They don't have the guts to admit to reality.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

I go everywhere and pick up everyone.

Having lived in some larger cities, in areas some would call rough, I am not intimidated. But I can appreciate why some people would say their survival instincts have been formed by their fear of the unknown, cultural differences, and attitudes.

The implicit bias is real.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I don't _racially_ profile however i do "_neighborhood_" profile the heck out of them.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Bike week is on right now in Daytona and I get plenty of them. They take the rideshare to avoid the DUI.


I used to work with a guy who was in a HOG (Harley Owners Group). So I asked him why I never saw bikes parked outside their meetings.

He said it was because they all wanted to have a few drinks, and it was safer then, compared to riding bikes after having a few.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

JD1 said:


> I go everywhere and pick up everyone.
> 
> Having lived in some larger cities, in areas some would call rough, I am not intimidated. But I can appreciate why some people would say their survival instincts have been formed by their fear of the unknown, cultural differences, and attitudes.
> 
> The implicit bias is real.


Reality, self preservation, real life experience, watching the news, knowing the right, or wrong people, screw implicit bias


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

Just know where to operate. Hood?! You might get hood experiences. Suburbs, especially after Trump?!?! You'll be surprised


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> Reality, self preservation, real life experience, watching the news, knowing the right, or wrong people, screw implicit yes


I totally understand where you are coming from and I am glad you responded because it gives me an excuse to tell a NYC story from back in the day.

I used to live in Jersey City in the 90s when it wasn't so nice. It honestly wasn't so bad, but we did have an awful incident that made the local news when a police detective was found dead inside his car outside our townhouse one morning. Sure, a violent act was committed on my block that night. But none of the people on that block had anything to do with it. They just happened to live there. Is it fair then to assume that they were all bad people because a dead cop wound up on our block which made the evening news? It was a crime that had nothing to do with us.

It's human nature, woven into our DNA to survive. But most of our bias is unfortunately based on emotionally dramatic fictions, not in reality. To complicate matters, it is often the result of a man-made cycle of ignorance and fear, sometimes through what is known as a moral panic.

It has happened throughout history too. Go watch the scene from Gangs of NY, when Bill the Butcher confronts Liam Neeson who he claims Liam was an agent of the Pope. In 1850 people like Bill the Butcher thought the Irish Catholics were sent by Rome and the Pope to overthrow America. That is a hilarious idea to us now right? I'm sure Five Points wasn't such a nice place back then, but it didn't mean all the Irish families across the country should be labeled as papists who would rob you blind and leave you for dead to serve some asshat sitting in Rome. It's actually a ridiculous notion, but people believed it back then.

This kind of thinking is totally unfair to a ton of decent people. We need to break through some barriers and remember that we have a lot more in common than we realize. We should be smart about who we pick up, not ignorant to the point of being unjust. Besides, it's actually bad for business.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

#1husler said:


> So I got RS going to the airport, identified myself as driver, then asked about this, that and other thing in regards to driving U/L in our market....when the topic rolled around to particularly problematic pax (ie, how to side step them) this dude singled about African Americans as those he avoided, by looking at pics (in Lyft) and/or names....as I removing my luggage he said "so basically, no rides for Lakiesha, Jamal or Shantella, if you know what I mean", only that I didn't quite know what he meant, other than he was racially profile pax.
> 
> Do you all racially profile pax? Why? or why not?


No, but if the people are not friendly, or they are arseholes, they don't ride with me, pink, blue, brown, or black or white or with teddy bear polka dots, I could care less.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

JD1 said:


> This kind of thinking is totally unfair to a ton of decent people. We need to break through some barriers and remember that we have a lot more in common than we realize. We should be smart about who we pick up, not ignorant to the point of being unjust. Besides, it's actually bad for business.


Pretty early on I learned how important it is for my business to screen out as many BLM members as I can. Revenue is up, stress is down. We don't have time to get to know pax on an individual level. What we can do is utilize brainpower to make probability calls on pax demographics. You're 100000000% more likely to have a negative experience when it comes to black people versus literally any other race.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

bone-aching-work said:


> Pretty early on I learned how important it is for my business to screen out as many BLM members as I can. Revenue is up, stress is down. We don't have time to get to know pax on an individual level. What we can do is utilize brainpower to make probability calls on pax demographics. You're 100000000% more likely to have a negative experience when it comes to black people versus literally any other race.


Stereotyping is wrong. But sadly they are usually more right than wrong, which makes them useful.


----------



## UrgentDilation (Mar 10, 2021)

I don’t racially profile. But I’ve canceled on more than my fair share of groups of young women on weekend evenings. Danica, Kiara, and Jayden can find another car to smuggle open cans of Truly seltzer into. 
“Like, oh my god.”


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

DerBundes said:


> And this is why, profiling is not just good but necessary...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369112642128863233I'll wait for those justifying this behavior


Why would anyone try to justify this Behavior


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

DerBundes said:


> so getting killed by a distraught Alpine white kid, is much more welcomed/acceptable than by a minority in either Patterson, Orange or Newark?!


If you say so!


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

bone-aching-work said:


> You're 100000000% more likely to have a negative experience when it comes to black people versus literally any other race.


If that's what you believe, then you are 100000000% more likely to have a negative experience when it comes to black people! SMH! Bacist Rastard!


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

Ms.Doe said:


> Why would anyone try to justify this Behavior


You'd be surprised in this-here forum...


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

DerBundes said:


> You'd be surprised in this-here forum...


The hate and racism on this forum is awful.


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

Ms.Doe said:


> The hate and racism on this forum is awful.


If by "hate and racism" you mean dealing with Trumpsters, pop your corn...


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

I just wish native americans had the guns back when they were needed to defend against soulless subhuman invaders


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> I just wish native americans had the guns back when they were needed to defend against soulless subhuman invaders


Stop it. You're sounding the same as all the other racists on this forum.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ms.Doe said:


> Stop it. You're sounding the same as all the other racists on this forum.


These racist whites and Asians have ran the blacks off this site...im the only one that stands up to them...



Ms.Doe said:


> Stop it. You're sounding the same as all the other racists on this forum.


I erased what i said to you earlier and i apologise


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> These racist whites and Asians have ran the blacks of this site...im the only one that stands up to them...
> 
> 
> I erased what i said to you earlier and i apologise


Thx! NP!
No one can steal your joy, but you can give it away!


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ms.Doe said:


> Thx! NP!
> No one can steal your joy, but you can give it away!


Ima remember that...thx Ms Doe you are a real Queen...no matter what these scum bags say about our people


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> These racist whites and Asians have *RUN *the blacks off this site...im the only one that stands up to them...


Fixed it for you. Tip me on the app, please.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

If you drive Uber or Lyft, it is idiotic to racially profile.

Is the ride profitable or not - that should be the determining factor.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Fixed it for you you dumb illiterate ***** Tip me on the app, BOY!!! before i do you like the old day


I filled in the blanks for you


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

This thread gets 4 1/2 burning crosses out of a possible 5 on the racism meter. 

The only thing that could bump it up to a 5 would be if Miami Kid came back from the UP grave and put his "2 cents" in


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

Ms.Doe said:


> -) If you drive Uber or Lyft, it is idiotic to racially profile.
> -) Is the ride profitable or not - that should be the determining factor.


-) no, it's not. If I was to pick at a millenials', or hood, hotspot there's a 98.9% things will go left and quick!
-) how can you determine that, if you're banned from seeing the destination to avoid discrimination?! Back in the day, I used to determine profitability based on the area. As soon as I drove a girl to JFK from Jersey City, for about $40, that was my queue.



mch said:


> This thread gets 4 1/2 burning crosses out of a possible 5 on the racism meter.
> 
> The only thing that could bump it up to a 5 would be if Miami Kid came back from the UP grave and put his "2 cents" in


What does Miami has to do with racism?! I'm from there, tho


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

DerBundes said:


> -) no, it's not. If I was to pick at a millenials', or hood, hotspot there's a 98.9% things will go left and quick!
> -) how can you determine that, if you're banned from seeing the destination to avoid discrimination?! Back in the day, I used to determine profitability based on the area. As soon as I drove a girl to JFK from Jersey City, for about $40, that was my queue.
> 
> 
> Ok, if you say so.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

DerBundes said:


> -) no, it's not. If I was to pick at a millenials', or hood, hotspot there's a 98.9% things will go left and quick!
> -) how can you determine that, if you're banned from seeing the destination to avoid discrimination?! Back in the day, I used to determine profitability based on the area. As soon as I drove a girl to JFK from Jersey City, for about $40, that was my queue.
> 
> 
> What does Miami has to do with racism?! I'm from there, tho


Miami Kid is a former UP member who used to brag about his ancestors owning slaves.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

mch said:


> The only thing that could bump it up to a 5 would be if Miami Kid came back from the UP grave and put his "2 cents" in


&#128526;:coolio:


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

mch said:


> Miami Kid is a former UP member who used to brag about his ancestors owning slaves.


If he's a Hialeah Cuban, go figure...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> &#128526;:coolio:


Good to see you man. Hope all is well.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

mch said:


> Miami Kid is a former UP member who used to brag about his ancestors owning slaves.


Damn they even erased his existence. I can't find any of his posts.
I thought he was funny as hell. He was like a racist grandpa. You'd laugh but you couldn't possibly take it seriously.

@reg barclay iced him eh? Can we get some idea of what sent him to the UP morgue?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Damn they even erased his existence. I can't find any of his posts.


You should be able to find his posts still. If members don't visit for a while or are banned, they stop appearing automatically in the search bar.



mch said:


> Good to see you man. Hope all is well.


Doing good thanks. Haven't been so active on the forum, mainly because I haven't been driving. Just started deliveries again for the first time in about a year.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JD1 said:


> In 1850 people like Bill the Butcher thought the Irish Catholics were sent by Rome and the Pope to overthrow America. That is a hilarious idea to us now right?


One of my grandparents believed that. She lived into the late 1980s.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> I filled in the blanks for you


What an absolutely miserable existence you must have where you project your skin color on every action for or against you in life.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> What an absolutely miserable existence you must have where you project your skin color on every action for or against you in life.


And this is your logic on a thread with this title where a bunch of white and others are saying "yeah we practice jim crow while driving"...im the only one you attack huh...you are so very typical...you nor you ideals nor your existence have any place in this world


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

What do you do about the racist minorities _ white guilters who drove the smart thinking people off this site?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> What do you do about the racist minorities _ white guilters who drove the smart thinking people off this site?


Anyone judging people off things thats out of their control is a pos


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

JD1 said:


> I totally understand where you are coming from and I am glad you responded because it gives me an excuse to tell a NYC story from back in the day.
> 
> I used to live in Jersey City in the 90s when it wasn't so nice. It honestly wasn't so bad, but we did have an awful incident that made the local news when a police detective was found dead inside his car outside our townhouse one morning. Sure, a violent act was committed on my block that night. But none of the people on that block had anything to do with it. They just happened to live there. Is it fair then to assume that they were all bad people because a dead cop wound up on our block which made the evening news? It was a crime that had nothing to do with us.
> 
> ...


In the late 80's I worked delivering pizza, the store I first worked at was in the 'burbs, nice, safe area, biggest thing you worried about was getting stiffed. Because I knew Denver really well, I was also a "float" driver, any time another store needed a driver, they would send out a message on the interstore message system, my boss would send me. 2 yrs later I was offered the Asst. Manager position at the store in Park Hill.

In the late 80's, to early 90's, Park Hill area of Denver rivaled most other cities for gang violence (Denver actually had three gang crime areas, Park Hill/Five Points (Crips/Bloods separated by Colorado Blvd, Crips west, bloods east), Sunnyside/Globeville (odd name given it was all Sec. 8 housing and Mexican gangs), Valverde/Barnum (again mixed Sec. 8 but all Mexican gangs) shootings or drive-by's were an hourly thing. The store I worked at, drivers wore black pants, white shirts, white jackets, white hats, we didn't use car toppers, robberies happened weekly. The store had 2" thick bullet resistant plexiglass, with steel bars, all the doors were push button coded with a double entrance, we had a rolling shutter we closed at night. Unlike most stores, we didn't do a night drop at the bank, they did it during the day, and even then one of the drivers would tail the Manager to the bank. In 6 months I was there, I was robbed 3x, twice at gun point, once at knife point (I got the better end of that, he went to the hospital) on deliveries, one of the girls that made pizza's lived on the wrong side of the main road, one Friday night a car did a slow roll through our lot and 3 guys opened fire on the store because of her. We closed early. Another night, couple drivers had gotten off work, hanging out in the parking lot, case of mistaken identity, shots rang out, I spent 4 hours doing paperwork because my driver got shot.

30 yrs later, most of these area are pretty gentrified, BUT, no, they aren't, gang violence still happens, I've got friends who are Denver cops, I ask them regularly where the bad parts of town are, and by the way, the bad parts of town move. As @Daisey77 will tell you, it's not uncommon to be in downtown Denver on a Saturday night and have shots ring out.

I profile neighborhoods. I don't go to certain parts of the the metro are for various reasons, I don't do rides in Brighton, not that it's a bad area, it's that all rides start/end there, it's $6.00 max from one side of town to the other, between 3 and 6 am, most of the rides are drunks and potheads going to the corner store for snacks and then back home, there is no surge or primetime, also it's 20 minutes away. I also don't do Boulder, why, well, because it's Boulder and I hate Boulder.

As for profiling riders, I'm not going to discriminate against you, but I will judge you, I will laugh at you. Like the one a couple years back, 4 am, picked her up outside Burger King, 300lb black woman, she gets in, the entire 20 drive she's on the phone talking to someone, first she's going on about her $100 nail job, then talking about getting her first "sleeve" finished, then she starts complaining because her welfare check is late and how she gonna get groceries. Yeah, I gave her a ride, I bit my tongue, and yes I judged her, and I moved on to my next ride, and no, she didn't tip.

Oh well, too bad.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> In the late 80's I worked delivering pizza, the store I first worked at was in the 'burbs, nice, safe area, biggest thing you worried about was getting stiffed. Because I knew Denver really well, I was also a "float" driver, any time another store needed a driver, they would send out a message on the interstore message system, my boss would send me. 2 yrs later I was offered the Asst. Manager position at the store in Park Hill.
> 
> In the late 80's, to early 90's, Park Hill area of Denver rivaled most other cities for gang violence (Denver actually had three gang crime areas, Park Hill/Five Points (Crips/Bloods separated by Colorado Blvd, Crips west, bloods east), Sunnyside/Globeville (odd name given it was all Sec. 8 housing and Mexican gangs), Valverde/Barnum (again mixed Sec. 8 but all Mexican gangs) shootings or drive-by's were an hourly thing. The store I worked at, drivers wore black pants, white shirts, white jackets, white hats, we didn't use car toppers, robberies happened weekly. The store had 2" thick bullet resistant plexiglass, with steel bars, all the doors were push button coded with a double entrance, we had a rolling shutter we closed at night. Unlike most stores, we didn't do a night drop at the bank, they did it during the day, and even then one of the drivers would tail the Manager to the bank. In 6 months I was there, I was robbed 3x, twice at gun point, once at knife point (I got the better end of that, he went to the hospital) on deliveries, one of the girls that made pizza's lived on the wrong side of the main road, one Friday night a car did a slow roll through our lot and 3 guys opened fire on the store because of her. We closed early. Another night, couple drivers had gotten off work, hanging out in the parking lot, case of mistaken identity, shots rang out, I spent 4 hours doing paperwork because my driver got shot.
> 
> ...


You never had a white one bad enough worth mentioning huh....just us damn black people we cant get enough bad press huh


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> You never had a white one bad enough worth mentioning huh....just us damn black people we cant get enough bad press huh


The dumb white ones all run together


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> What do you do about the racist minorities _ white guilters who drove the smart thinking people off this site?


They don't run the country or whined during the Obama years, nor now with Kamala "a surprise away" from the presidency... NEXT.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

DerBundes said:


> They don't run the country or whined during the Obama years, nor now with Kamala "a surprise away" from the presidency... NEXT.


Not a "surprise away"&#128513;



DerBundes said:


> They don't run the country or whined during the Obama years, nor now with Kamala "a surprise away" from the presidency... NEXT.


When i see Biden i feel everyone around him is counting the days...hes a very low energy old man...i honestly feel he is not the man for the job


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

DerBundes said:


> They don't run the country or whined during the Obama years, nor now with Kamala "a surprise away" from the presidency... NEXT.


My writing on this forum ain't real good, but even I don't get what this guy's trynna tell me.


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> My writing on this forum ain't real good, but even I don't get what this guy's trynna tell me.


You speak of "Racist Minorities"...
What type of significant representation, this side of Miami Cubans, do these groups have?!?! I'll wait.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> My writing on this forum ain't real good, but even I don't get what this guy's trynna tell me.


I think he saying minorities dont run tge country or find bs reasons to complain


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

DerBundes said:


> You speak of "Racist Minorities"...
> What type of significant representation, this side of Miami Cubans, do these groups have?!?! I'll wait.


Put it this way, whenya got 68% of the pop. falling all over themselves tryna appease 13% of it, their rep. is way over their #s.

Why are libs so condescending?

NEXT!



Ummm5487 said:


> I think he saying minorities dont run tge country or find bs reasons to complain


Well he's wrong. Ya got the current leadership tripping over themself tryna appease these racist minorities. They ain't complaining for no BS reasons, they're complaining for made up reasons that ain't really no reasons.


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Put it this way, whenya got 68% of the pop. falling all over themselves tryna appease 13% of it, their rep. is way over their #s.


Now, I'm the one who needs a breakdown...


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Put it this way, whenya got 68% of the pop. falling all over themselves tryna appease 13% of it, their rep. is way over their #s.
> 
> Why are libs so condescending?
> 
> ...


Give a example



Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Put it this way, whenya got 68% of the pop. falling all over themselves tryna appease 13% of it, their rep. is way over their #s.
> 
> Why are libs so condescending?
> 
> ...


So all whites are trying to appease all blacks...all blacks are just helpless victim minded losers waiting for whites to save us huh?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> Not going to say that I RACIALLY profile, but I definitely profile, if you call making a quick visual assessment and go/no go decision about the individual who is about to sit two feet behind you in a dark car "profiling." And since past experiences matter, it's worth noting that ALL my bad experiences with pax in the past 6 months have been with people named Lakeisha, Shayron, Precious, or Dasha.


Hey now that's racist. It isn't just black folks that give issues to drivers. The white folks at bar close time do too.


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> So all whites are trying to appease all blacks...all blacks are just helpless victim minded losers waiting for whites to save us huh?


This gon' be good...
&#127871;&#127871;


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Hey now that's racist. It isn't just black folks that give issues to drivers. The white folks at bar close time do too.


Not at all, just my recent experiences. Yes, I've had plenty of problems with white folks too, primarily due to alcohol. But the ones I mentioned were my most recent, and were very clearly racially influenced confrontations.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Per my experience, the WORST rides I've encountered in the Tucson market come from the white, middle/upper middle class U of Arizona students who either stay in the high end residential apartments near campus OR on "Greek Row" (all are a few blocks from campus).

This crew will typically "order Uber" to go less than a mile down the road, which means its like a $2.25 ride...I'll roll up, then these kids will play out the clock, running it down into min 4,...by like 4:40 one will pop out and jump in (anchor!), and say "oh, hi, others are coming"...after another min I'll see either 3 or 4 drunken students stumbling toward my car...after some negotiation, I might take 3 more in the back (the one who lets left behind might get belligerent though), and start the ride, only to have one who wants to add a fast food stop and other who says "no, l need smokes, at the smoke shop first", they'll be arguing among themselves for the entire 2 min ride, with any luck they still be bickering by the time I arrive at their des, so I can quickly end the ride (show them on the app that ride ended, and then explain that I have a "family issue" to have attend too so i can't stay and help) and hustle them out of the car.

Oh and no tip, though they're using a parent's credit card OR even their parents account. Money for a midnight McD's run and smokes, but not for a tip.

15 mins of chaos for $2.25. NO thanks.

I NO longer PU at U of Arizona unless its a surge (like $4 or more), a Streak or I'm hustling a Quest, all of which can compensate me for this market's lowest paying, highest drama drives.

As one OP pointed out....pax in South Tucson, which is low income and Latinx, tends to be the opposite of their wealthy white counterparts at U of Arizona, in that...I've experienced that South Tucson pax tip generously and are relatively low drama (toes on the curb, don't say a word other than "thank you" when they arrive)....so I will PU in South Tucson, because its worth it, and doesn't give me a headache.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> So all whites are trying to appease all blacks...all blacks are just helpless victim minded losers waiting for whites to save us huh?


There's a diff. bet. save & appease.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Per my experience, the WORST rides I've encountered in the Tucson market come from the white, middle/upper middle class U of Arizona students who either stay in the high end residential apartments near campus OR on "Greek Row" (all are a few blocks from campus).
> 
> This crew will typically "order Uber" to go less than a mile down the road, which means its like a $2.25 ride...I'll roll up, then these kids will play out the clock, running it down into min 4,...by like 4:40 one will pop out and jump in (anchor!), and say "oh, hi, others are coming"...after another min I'll see either 3 or 4 drunken students stumbling toward my car...after some negotiation, I might take 3 more in the back (the one who lets left behind might get belligerent though), and start the ride, only to have one who wants to add a fast food stop and other who says "no, l need smokes, at the smoke shop first", they'll be arguing among themselves for the entire 2 min ride, with any luck they still be bickering by the time I arrive at their des, so I can quickly end the ride (show them on the app that ride ended, and then explain that I have a "family issue" to have attend too so i can't stay and help) and hustle them out of the car.
> 
> ...


Latinx? Really?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Latinx? Really?


More of this PC crap. All the widdle snowfwakes gotta have a special name now.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> There's a diff. bet. save & appease.


So all blacks are being appeased by all whites...thats your reality?


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> More of this PC crap. All the widdle snowfwakes gotta have a special name now.


Hispanics and Spanish don't even use that term. It is something American anglophones invented and made everyone in college or university use or they give a bad grade.


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> More of this PC crap. All the widdle snowfwakes gotta have a special name now.


Nothing new...
********, whenever there's a failed GOP administration, no longer identify as Republicans but rather as "Independents," "compassionate conservatives" or "concerned patriots."

PS:


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> So all blacks are being appeased by all whites...thats your reality?


Wha?



DerBundes said:


> Nothing new...
> ********, whenever there's a failed GOP administration, no longer identify as Republicans but rather as "Independents," "compassionate conservatives" or "concerned patriots."
> 
> PS:


Meanwhile libs can't deal w/no real probs. so they invent 'em, then "solve" 'em & pat themself on the back. Meanwhile, everything is worse than it was.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm a 55 YOA upper middle class white guy. I mostly drive early AM and the commutes because I want to, not because I have to. I go anywhere in town - I make no effort to avoid "bad neighborhoods" or whatever / whomever - as long as you are within 8 minutes / 4 miles and don't have a stop in your ride, I'm on my way and happy to see your toes of any color on the curb. In turn, nearly all are happy to see me and thankful for the ride. If anything, I'm uncomfortable with how often I'm addressed by these riders as "sir"...that likely arises from my white hair and how we roll in the Deep South.

I'm not gonna lie and say every ride from the so-called 'hoods' are peaches and cream - I'm an absolute stickler about little kids and car seats, resulting in some battles with stressed single moms. In the course of 6k rides I've been accused of racism 4-5 times over refusal to transport small children without required seats - I hate that the race card gets thrown in these situations - it sets back progress we all need to make.

That said, my far and away worst experiences inevitably occur when I foolishly stay out after 9 PM Thu-Sat and load up entitled people (mostly white) out to party. They are often disrespectful, condescending, demanding, door-slamming Karen / Daren A$$h0le$. Note that these people are the ones that seem to make the news when rides go badly wrong.

So am I profiling? Yeah, maybe so, but not in the way most people think...I head home shortly after 9 to avoid the spoiled problem children.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Wha?
> 
> 
> Meanwhile libs can't deal w/no real probs. so they invent 'em, then "solve" 'em & pat themself on the back. Meanwhile, everything is worse than it was.


Yeah george w bush 8 years of hell is just a invented lib problem...trump tweeting *********** is libs fault


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Hispanics and Spanish don't even use that term. It is something American anglophones invented and made everyone in college or university use or they give a bad grade.


It takes a village, so to say, to help me get the UP terminology right.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Yeah george w bush 8 years of hell is just a invented lib problem..


G.W. Bush was the greatest Pres. in the hist. of this country.



Ummm5487 said:


> .trump tweeting *********** is libs fault


Considering he never tweeted those words, yup, the libs are at fault for inventing that lie. But ya' gotta remember, anybody what don't agree w/no lib is automatically labeled as 
a "ray-sis". & Trump didn't agree w/no libs.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> G.W. Bush was the greatest Pres. in the hist. of this country.
> 
> Considering he never tweeted those words, yup, the libs are at fault for inventing that lie. But ya' gotta remember, anybody what don't agree w/no lib is automatically labeled as
> a "ray-sis". & Trump didn't agree w/no libs.


He retweeted his supporter saying it and you know it


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Wha?
> 
> 
> Meanwhile libs can't deal w/no real probs. so they invent 'em, then "solve" 'em & pat themself on the back. Meanwhile, everything is worse than it was.


Name a problem ******** have "solved"...
Y'all the ones always voting against your interests, because "that's what Jesus intended" and bald eagle soaring and 'Murica and freedom.



Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> G.W. Bush was the greatest Pres. in the hist. of this country.














Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Considering he never tweeted those words, yup, the libs are at fault for inventing that lie. But ya' gotta remember, anybody what don't agree w/no lib is automatically labeled as a "ray-sis". & Trump didn't agree w/no libs.


&#128527;&#128527; of course...
Trump never gave ******** and the likes of David Duke or Stephen Miller, the biggest bullhorn on the planet in the White House. That was Clinton's job! Oh wait, Jimmy Carter left it in writing. Talk about emboldened!! I've never thought seeing nazis, not KKKs, but actual nazis marching out in the open uttering JEWS WILL NOT REPLACE US, with no hoods. There's no need to hide your face, no more. Why?! Even if you lose your job, FoxNews will give you a job or finance your podcast.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> He retweeted his supporter saying it


He ain't tweeted it.


DerBundes said:


> "that's what Jesus intended" and bald eagle soaring and 'Murica and freedom.


Yes, we already know. Libs hate freedom, unless it's 1 of their pet groups. For tha rest of us it's more rules & regs, speech codes, thought control & eventually reeducation camps.

We already know it's ray-sis to love your country & go to church.



DerBundes said:


> of course...
> Trump never gave ******** and the likes of David Duke


When did David Duke ever work in the White House?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> Not at all, just my recent experiences. Yes, I've had plenty of problems with white folks too, primarily due to alcohol. But the ones I mentioned were my most recent, and were very clearly racially influenced confrontations.


In Minneapolis which is a city full of Uber and Lyfts, I noticed in a nice weather day the African American young woman was picking up her kid and she never added a 2nd stop to begin with and I told her she should request another Lyft as I was unaware she added a 2nd stop (keep in mind I am black African btw). She kept insisting that she needs to taken to her 2nd stop so I finally just did it after telling her to add 2nd stop in app and next time make sure to add the 2nd stop when she initially requests. I also noticed some other African American woman do dual stops often and one was even inside a liquor store having me wait 25 minutes and she never came out. Another time an African American brother kept messaging me to wait please as I waited he never comes out and I can tell he needs ride badly but he just is not coming out.

When I pick up Africans like myself (I know pure Africans btw) they always come out fast.

So I think what is happening here is the original British dna from the colonial slavery times have messed up the gene pool of the West africans that were brought here. All African Americans have up to 20% British DNA in them and no less than 6% British DNA.

It was British DNA that spoiled things in history y'all.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> He ain't tweeted it.
> 
> Yes, we already know. Libs hate freedom, unless it's 1 of their pet groups. For tha rest of us it's more rules & regs, speech codes, thought control & eventually reeducation camps.
> 
> ...


You guys always talk how the old democrats are the racist but ignore trump and reagan are both old democrats...reagan is the republican hero and a proven racist who call blacks monkeys on tape...and trump still say thats his hero....then yall fight for the old democrat racist statues and flags...new republicans ARE the old dixiecrats and to deny it is to live a lie


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> In Minneapolis which is a city full of Uber and Lyfts, I noticed in a nice weather day the African American young woman was picking up her kid and she never added a 2nd stop to begin with and I told her she should request another Lyft as I was unaware she added a 2nd stop (keep in mind I am black African btw). She kept insisting that she needs to taken to her 2nd stop so I finally just did it after telling her to add 2nd stop in app and next time make sure to add the 2nd stop when she initially requests. I also noticed some other African American woman do dual stops often and one was even inside a liquor store having me wait 25 minutes and she never came out. Another time an African American brother kept messaging me to wait please as I waited he never comes out and I can tell he needs ride badly but he just is not coming out.
> 
> When I pick up Africans like myself (I know pure Africans btw) they always come out fast.
> 
> ...


I usually have great rides when I pick up Africans; I lived four years in Nigeria (Ibadan) as a kid and we talk about Africa. Lots of Nigerians here, plus many from Ghana and Congo. We visited Ghana (holidays on the coast) and Congo (Brazzaville) many times.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> I usually have great rides when I pick up Africans; I lived four years in Nigeria (Ibadan) as a kid and we talk about Africa. Lots of Nigerians here, plus many from Ghana and Congo. We visited Ghana (holidays on the coast) and Congo (Brazzaville) many times.


Aka you hate Africa Americans....well welcome to the club...we have known for centuries that we have no friends in this world...funny thing is the Bible say Gods chosen people would have brown skin put on slave ships be enslaved and mistreated in a foreign land for 400 years and they would have no friends among other races ..then one of them would get a position of power at that 400 year mark as the world face crisis and pandemics....most whites and anti blacks say that in no way shape or form describe black americans...and that describes white people&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; silly sht


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> I usually have great rides when I pick up Africans; I lived four years in Nigeria (Ibadan) as a kid and we talk about Africa. Lots of Nigerians here, plus many from Ghana and Congo. We visited Ghana (holidays on the coast) and Congo (Brazzaville) many times.


I was joking about British DNA thing.


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> When did David Duke ever work in the White House?


Never. There was no need with Bannon articulating whatever Miller whispered in their ears. Now, are you gonna deny Trump got to the White House thanks to those Duke-like minded?! That "when Mexico sends its people" speech, really worked wonders within Nazi America...



Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Yes, we already know. Libs hate freedom, unless it's 1 of their pet groups. For tha rest of us it's more rules & regs, speech codes, thought control & eventually reeducation camps.
> 
> We already know it's ray-sis to love your country & go to church.


All of that, along with THE PURGE, is what the next worst-than-Trump Republican president will bring along. That's the ******* Wishlist!
-) re-education camps for blue states,
-) open lynching,
Indeed, a ******* caliphate. But yea... Muslims, 1/2 a world away, are the bad guys.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Aka you hate Africa Americans....well welcome to the club...we have known for centuries that we have no friends in this world...funny thing is the Bible say Gods chosen people would have brown skin put on slave ships be enslaved and mistreated in a foreign land for 400 years and they would have no friends among other races ..then one of them would get a position of power at that 400 year mark as the world face crisis and pandemics....most whites and anti blacks say that in no way shape or form describe black americans...and that describes white people&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; silly sht


I don't hate anyone until they earn it.


----------



## DerBundes (May 16, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> I don't hate anyone until they earn it.


How can "they" earn it, besides existing?!


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> If you see Chinese characters you're probably picking people up at the Asian market


My avatar means 'car' in Mandarin and I am as white as Casper the Ghost.

But I do love the Asian ladies..

I 'location profile'. You're in the projects? Well, its not that I don't like the pass, but the roads are crap, the street lights are out, the buildings are poorly numbered and waiting 4:55 seconds before someone shows up gets old QUICK.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> My avatar means 'car' in Mandarin and I am as white as Casper the Ghost.
> 
> But I do love the Asian ladies..
> 
> I 'location profile'. You're in the projects? Well, its not that I don't like the pass, but the roads are crap, the street lights are out, the buildings are poorly numbered and waiting 4:55 seconds before someone shows up gets old QUICK.


I meet good and bad in every color and location


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

DerBundes said:


> Never. There was no need with Bannon articulating whatever Miller whispered in their ears.


Do either of those names look like "David Duke"?



DerBundes said:


> Now, are you gonna deny Trump got to the White House thanks to those Duke-like minded?!


It wasn't just them. I know, I know, anybody what don't agree w/a lib's auto. a KKK.



DerBundes said:


> All of that, along with THE PURGE, is what the next worst-than-Trump Republican president will bring along. That's the ******* Wishlist!
> -) re-education camps for blue states,


As opposed to reed. camps for anybody who don't march like the libs say.



DerBundes said:


> But yea... Muslims, 1/2 a world away, are the bad guys.


More proof liberals support terrorists.



DerBundes said:


> How can "they" earn it, besides existing?!


The white guilt is strong in this 1, grasshopper.



NOXDriver said:


> waiting 4:55 seconds before someone shows up gets old QUICK.


Auto. 1 star.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> I usually have great rides when I pick up Africans; I lived four years in Nigeria (Ibadan) as a kid and we talk about Africa. Lots of Nigerians here, plus many from Ghana and Congo. We visited Ghana (holidays on the coast) and Congo (Brazzaville) many times.


The last african American family I picked up was a single mother, her daughter and the grandma. She was visiting from Chicago. At that time I picked them up from Brooklyn Center. I can't refuse them ride even though I knew I was in for an annoying time just by fact of her name and location. I didn't wanna discriminate. So she gets in the car and her daughter and grandma still haven't come outside. After 16 minutes they finally come to car and we go. I am like omg are African Americans in some delayed time reality? Somalis, and other Africans come out on time just fine 99% of the time.

But it gets worse. On Interstate 169 with free traffic going 60+ an hour they ask me to pull over to shoulder so her daughter can urinate in the shoulderane where emergency vehicles pull over. I informe them to have her get out on the safe non traffic side so she doesn't get run over. Then we go our way after she urinates and maybe her pants still somewhat light urine soak on ny leather car seat

Then here is the kicker, the single mother requesting this is an Uber driver visiting from Chicago, she told me this herself. So all these annoyances are fine to her when she drives Uber? And she does this to people when she is a passenger?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Aka you hate Africa Americans....well welcome to the club...we have known for centuries that we have no friends in this world...funny thing is the Bible say Gods chosen people would have brown skin put on slave ships be enslaved and mistreated in a foreign land for 400 years and they would have no friends among other races ..then one of them would get a position of power at that 400 year mark as the world face crisis and pandemics....most whites and anti blacks say that in no way shape or form describe black americans...and that describes white people&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; silly sht


F.uck off. You have no


ozzyoz7 said:


> The last african American family I picked up was a single mother, her daughter and the grandma. She was visiting from Chicago. At that time I picked them up from Brooklyn Center. I can't refuse them ride even though I knew I was in for an annoying time just by fact of her name and location. I didn't wanna discriminate. So she gets in the car and her daughter and grandma still haven't come outside. After 16 minutes they finally come to car and we go. I am like omg are African Americans in some delayed time reality? Somalis, and other Africans come out on time just fine 99% of the time.
> 
> But it gets worse. On Interstate 169 with free traffic going 60+ an hour they ask me to pull over to shoulder so her daughter can urinate in the shoulderane where emergency vehicles pull over. I informe them to have her get out on the safe non traffic side so she doesn't get run over. Then we go our way after she urinates and maybe her pants still somewhat light urine soak on ny leather car seat
> 
> ...


No way! That really sucks. The long wait, and asking to stop to pee. But what else do you do; let her pee on your seats? I guess you have to stop.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> The last african American family I picked up was a single mother, her daughter and the grandma. She was visiting from Chicago. At that time I picked them up from Brooklyn Center. I can't refuse them ride even though I knew I was in for an annoying time just by fact of her name and location. I didn't wanna discriminate. So she gets in the car and her daughter and grandma still haven't come outside. After 16 minutes they finally come to car and we go. I am like omg are African Americans in some delayed time reality? Somalis, and other Africans come out on time just fine 99% of the time.
> 
> But it gets worse. On Interstate 169 with free traffic going 60+ an hour they ask me to pull over to shoulder so her daughter can urinate in the shoulderane where emergency vehicles pull over. I informe them to have her get out on the safe non traffic side so she doesn't get run over. Then we go our way after she urinates and maybe her pants still somewhat light urine soak on ny leather car seat
> 
> ...


I smell a white lie and a compulsive liar...but of course your bigoted brethren wants and need to believe this is true



ozzyoz7 said:


> The last african American family I picked up was a single mother, her daughter and the grandma. She was visiting from Chicago. At that time I picked them up from Brooklyn Center. I can't refuse them ride even though I knew I was in for an annoying time just by fact of her name and location. I didn't wanna discriminate. So she gets in the car and her daughter and grandma still haven't come outside. After 16 minutes they finally come to car and we go. I am like omg are African Americans in some delayed time reality? Somalis, and other Africans come out on time just fine 99% of the time.
> 
> But it gets worse. On Interstate 169 with free traffic going 60+ an hour they ask me to pull over to shoulder so her daughter can urinate in the shoulderane where emergency vehicles pull over. I informe them to have her get out on the safe non traffic side so she doesn't get run over. Then we go our way after she urinates and maybe her pants still somewhat light urine soak on ny leather car seat
> 
> ...


and generalize a entire race for a 16 min wait that never happened...no driver would wait that long unless you are boo boo the fool...



Cvillegordo said:


> F.uck off. You have no
> 
> No way! That really sucks. The long wait, and asking to stop to pee. But what else do you do; let her pee on your seats? I guess you have to stop.


and of course you are eager to believe such a far fetch story just so long blacks are being bashed....youll believe Boquisha parachuted from the 20 floor of her government house using only her weave and landed on the hood of the car put a dent in it call the driver racist and tried to sue for discrimination....thats how much you need someone to look down on because of your own insecurities


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Then here is the kicker, the single mother requesting this is an Uber driver visiting from Chicago, she told me this herself. So all these annoyances are fine to her when she drives Uber? And she does this to people when she is a passenger?


YeAh but did they tip?


Ummm5487 said:


> I smell a white lie


The guy you quoted ain't white. He's from somewhere in Africa. I forget where, but he did say. Yup, if it don't sit right w/some people, it's prejjudiss en scrimuhnayshun.

Ever think there might be a reason besides Trump the neo nazis are getting popular again?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> YeAh but did they tip?
> 
> The guy you quoted ain't white. He's from somewhere in Africa. I forget where, but he did say. Yup, if it don't sit right w/some people, it's prejjudiss en scrimuhnayshun.
> 
> Ever think there might be a reason besides Trump the neo nazis are getting popular again?


Na i let the universe and God handle the inferior peasants....if we are enemies and im scientifically superior than all race and i bang all races of women why would i care what men with far less testostrone have say as they lose their hair and have erectile dysfunction in their 30s



Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> YeAh but did they tip?
> 
> The guy you quoted ain't white. He's from somewhere in Africa. I forget where, but he did say. Yup, if it don't sit right w/some people, it's prejjudiss en scrimuhnayshun.
> 
> Ever think there might be a reason besides Trump the neo nazis are getting popular again?


So hes a white people azz cleaner black american basher


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Na i let the universe and God handle the





Ummm5487 said:


> im scientifically superior


OK, so you're 1 of these Nubian Islamic Hebrews bla ck supremacist types. Of course, that's accepted by libs & ray-sis minorities, but the other way around? Baaaaaadddd.

MORE PROOF of liberal stupidity, hypocrisy & support for terrorists.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> OK, so you're 1 of these Nubian Islamic Hebrews bla ck supremacist types. Of course, that's accepted by libs & ray-sis minorities, but the other way around? Baaaaaadddd.
> 
> MORE PROOF of liberal stupidity, hypocrisy & support for terrorists.


Are you saying science is wrong?



Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> OK, so you're 1 of these Nubian Islamic Hebrews bla ck supremacist types. Of course, that's accepted by libs & ray-sis minorities, but the other way around? Baaaaaadddd.
> 
> MORE PROOF of liberal stupidity, hypocrisy & support for terrorists.


----------

